# Ever been burned by a lab?



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

It's pretty sad all these bunk ugls. We bust our ass and put in work all while using under dosed or fake shit. And we get it with our hard earned cash. All while these pathetic ****s cash out on it.

So like the title says. If you've been scammed share your experience! Rant away!

This is not intended to take away from the labeled scammers thread. This is for you to share personal experiences with these pathetic scammers.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 12, 2014)

On ology I got hooked up with unclez. Was on trt (through Chip) and wanted to add to it.

Bought a full deca test dbol cycle, bout 600 iirc, never got shit. Would have been underdosed anyway.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 12, 2014)

I got burned from Z with fake ass tren ace and deca. Hell all the test is under dosed for sure as well. 

I also got some cherry bombs that I didn't think did the job either, now looking back and examining the whole cycle of them. I got these things thinking I was getting quality shit since i got burned on my last move. Well, that'al teach me!!! 

EVERYTHING is under dosed. No matter what you get. Dealers know that you cant just go home and weigh your vial and see if it tips out. Its a guessing game for the consumer who relies on an honest supplier...which they fully understand and continue to GREEDILY fukk people over or just selectively scam the people to keep their business going. Cause hell after all...wtf do we even matter?? Its only your customer base....or well i should say WAS!!!!!


----------



## anewguy (Jun 12, 2014)

I know that a lot of people got scammed from that damn Uncle Z.... But I got some decent test e, dbol, and nolva from him.  Of course that was in 2012.  Now that I am here, I would never even think of looking elsewhere.  We got a good thing going here fellas.

Only time I really got burned wasn't by the UGL, it was an issue with WU that I decided wasn't worth the risk to go back and get my money.  I guess they had flagged the recipient or something. It was worth it for me to not take the risk for sure.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 12, 2014)

Yup, selective scamming., especially on boards is all over the place. Why not give a couple of well known veterans bomb ass gear and give the other 95% shit. Most will never know and if they bitch who's gonna believe them..


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Yup, selective scamming., especially on boards is all over the place. Why not give a couple of well known veterans bomb ass gear and give the other 95% shit. Most will never know and if they bitch who's gonna believe them..



Thisssss! Yes this shit pisses me off. Sorry ****s giving good shit to reps and/or vets but giving bunk shit to others.

They always get what they deserve in the end though. ..always...


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

I wouldn't say burned so I am just going to give you the facts.

Leading up to my meet which is this weekend my training was kicked up to peak.  I, like other PLs, rely on strong orals plus our other compounds during this period.  This was my first run of these so obviously I didn't know exactly what to expect.  Luckily I know people that DO know what to expect and they called bullshit.

My peaking cycle involved a run of Drol for a couple weeks and the Halo for the last couple leading to the meet this weekend.  (I would keep about 60-80mgs of Halo on hand for meet day.)

Now in 3 weeks of anadrol use 100 to 150mgs per day I had:

-0 Weight gain even at maintenance calories
-Slight aggression but I am always pissed off so
-No headaches
-No loss of appetite
-I could tell there was something there now and again but it was like some pills were good, some were not, or it was under dosed or something completely different.
-Oh did I mention I got LEANER and my neck got skinnier off Anadrol?
-Fierce back pumps
-No real noticeable strength gain


Now moving into my current Halo run at 30mgs per day (LOL or 150 mgs if it is actually drol):

-slight weight gain NOT consistent with halo, very slight  I mean 3 pounds maybe.
-Almost falling asleep in the gym a couple days, definitely not smashing plates
-slight aggression but more akin to drol then halo
-No major strength gain
-My neck/traps gained a little girth again.  Weird.  


Seems like the Drol was more like Var and the Halo more like Drol. Or it was way under dosed.



I was hesitant to say anything but after I talked to some people they were like no way man...if you had real good dosed up stuff, real stuff, you would know it and you would be a strong ass monster.

Bottom line THESE ARE THE MOST POTENT ORALS OUT THERE and after that long run of THOSE orals I should be one big fierce pissed of MOFO but guess what...I am not.  I am just about the same as before I started and any gains may just be because I kicked my TPP/NPP up to over a gram.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 12, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> -0 Weight gain even at maintenance calories
> -Slight aggression but I am always pissed off so
> -No headaches
> -No loss of appetite
> ...



EXACTLY my thots and the same thing I got from anadrol and dbol COMINBED!!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> I wouldn't say burned so I am just going to give you the facts.
> 
> Leading up to my meet which is this weekend my training was kicked up to peak.  I, like other PLs, rely on strong orals plus our other compounds during this period.  This was my first run of these so obviously I didn't know exactly what to expect.  Luckily I know people that DO know what to expect and they called bullshit.
> 
> ...



Damn that ****ing blows bro! This is what I'm talking about! All our hard work and we are using bunk gear half the time! What the ****??? Some sorry people out there bro. Sorry to hear it interfered with your training. 

Yes...drol will put on weight. Should at least bloat up with water!

Best of luck in the future


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 12, 2014)

What lab was that?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

I also got burned on some drol. Forgot to add that.
I actually gave some to a friend to try out. 100mg/day. ..he's 3 weeks in and has gained 2 to 3 lbs. Diet is on point too. Luckily he took them before I did.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Damn that ****ing blows bro! This is what I'm talking about! All our hard work and we are using bunk gear half the time! What the ****??? Some sorry people out there bro. Sorry to hear it interfered with your training.
> 
> Yes...drol will put on weight. Should at least bloat up with water!
> 
> Best of luck in the future



Yea no bloat.  I had always been worried about a moon face so I never would take drol.  Well no one even said a word when i was on because I didn't look any different.  Maybe I a mutant or something I don't know.  

I will tell you that I felt something, a bit of uneasiness, restlessness, the whole time so I thought man this must be ok since that was what I was told I would feel. Maybe my expectations of these drugs was too high.  You know, maybe they aren't as powerful as everyone makes them out to be.  

Maybe I just react differently to the compounds.  No real way to know.  At the end of the day I will just rely on my own balls and intestinal fortitude to get the job done at the meet.  I don't complain and don't make excuses.  I will lift the weight regardless.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I also got burned on some drol. Forgot to add that.
> I actually gave some to a friend to try out. 100mg/day. ..he's 3 weeks in and has gained 2 to 3 lbs. Diet is on point too. Luckily he took them before I did.



Sounds exactly the same as my experience.  Strange...


----------



## Joliver (Jun 12, 2014)

Dollars to doughnuts everyone in this thread got their orals from FD.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

joliver said:


> Dollars to doughnuts everyone in this thread got their orals from FD.



Yessir! Look who just opened Pandoras box. 3 different orders of drol and only 1 showed any signs of containing legitimate drol

Cappy ran 750mg a week and only had 2200 for bloods. And he's not a big guy. His blood volume should have showed a MUCH higher number.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

I've ran var 3 different times and his var was the only one that gave me joint pains. Coincidence?  Not sure...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 12, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Yea no bloat.  I had always been worried about a moon face so I never would take drol.  Well no one even said a word when i was on because I didn't look any different.  Maybe I a mutant or something I don't know.
> 
> I will tell you that I felt something, a bit of uneasiness, restlessness, the whole time so I thought man this must be ok since that was what I was told I would feel. Maybe my expectations of these drugs was too high.  You know, maybe they aren't as powerful as everyone makes them out to be.
> 
> Maybe I just react differently to the compounds.  No real way to know.  At the end of the day I will just rely on my own balls and intestinal fortitude to get the job done at the meet.  I don't complain and don't make excuses.  I will lift the weight regardless.



I BLEW the **** up off 25mgs dbol ten plus years ago. I know Im new to drol but fukk me, I wasnt born yesterday. If that was real, I never would buy it again.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

I PM FD about his var giving me joint pains a while back and his excuse is the weather change causing my joint problems. Yea...maybe if I was 50 years old.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 12, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Yessir! Look who just opened Pandoras box. 3 different orders of drol and only 1 showed any signs of containing legitimate drol
> 
> Cappy ran 750mg a week and only had 2200 for bloods. And he's not a big guy. His blood volume should have showed a MUCH higher number.










Should we hold off on oral orders? Will be ordering by  end of the month.

This seems odd.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Should we hold off on oral orders? Will be ordering by  end of the month.
> 
> This seems odd.


I would.
2 different people using the same drol with NO WEIGHT GAIN. Not much of a coincidence. 
Low test levels on bloods at just under a gram of test?
I'll never order that grape seed oil again.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

Well now that this is out in the open I HOPE something is done about it.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 12, 2014)

Guys, remember this is in the trusted section, so do not talk about it outside of trusted, and that means not in the catbox.

And remember, this is in trusted, so you can say what you want.  Name names.  If you're having trouble with a board source post up, nothing will get deleted, no one will get banned, none of that ology shit will go on here.  We're here to protect the members, not the sources.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 12, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Should we hold off on oral orders? Will be ordering by  end of the month.
> 
> This seems odd.



I think that entirely depends on who you are here on UG. Idk if its post count, time on the board, or what is the deciding factor but ill say there is some people getting legit gear, while others are getting shit or under dosed gear. Bundy, Loos, Yaya, S4L, and all these long time vets rant about their awesome gear. I bet it is awesome cause it fukking real. No offense to you guys at all. You dont even have a clue as to what he does to other people. You just know your gear is straight. PP man is legit. Or is he? I still haven't received a PM back from him yet a couple hours ago during my rant. At least fukking say something.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

Some might assume that it's shitty raws but if that were the case WE ALL would have bunk gear. Not a few of us who happen to not be mods, vets, or been on the site for 2 plus years.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 12, 2014)

Just got test, deca, cialis and adex.

Cialis and adex are real without a doubt.

Will use test and deca next without concern. I have been here along time and have seen nothing but good, from vets and new guys so I don't think it's based on who you are. Jmo.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Just got test, deca, cialis and adex.
> 
> Cialis and adex are real without a doubt.
> 
> Will use test and deca next without concern. I have been here along time and have seen nothing but good, from vets and new guys so I don't think it's based on who you are. Jmo.



Explain capt****inplanets 2200 test levels at 750mg test a week...then he was basically ignored and was given some bullshit excuse.

Also, nobody is saying this has been going on for a long time...could be something that's happening NOW...


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 12, 2014)

Has he tested higher on another brands test? What level at what dose?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Has he tested higher on another brands test? What level at what dose?



All I know is his first cycle of test was FD test at 750mg/week.
And his bloods were in the lower 2 thousands.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
I checked with Cap, it was 2113 on 600mg/wk, not 750 - Rumpy


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 12, 2014)

And if you THINK there might be a prollum with your raws...why the fukk you sellin it to me either???!! Shit just don't make sense.

I guess Ill be another one to point out how extensive this list is from FD. He would need to have a metric fukk ton of shit on board at all times to have a list like that. Super risky of course. It never reflects a shortage..ever. Hell even SFG had to shut down for weeks cause he was out of test and tren...His main fukking sellers Id imagine!!! 

I just want the truth. It dont matter about the gear cause Ill never order from him again anyway. Ever, for anything. Ill wait for real gear and pay twice as much then


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 12, 2014)

I get what you're saying. I just know some people metabolize different. I'd be curious what other test at same dosage would do.

Personally I go 1500+ on 200 a week


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 12, 2014)

Let's try to sort this out, so far, what I have heard is mainly that:
FD's capsule orals are week - has anyone had problems with is old liquids?
Oil's are crashing - I think he recently stopped using GSO but I'm not sure
Cap's Labs were 2113 on 600mg/week, not 750.  IDK when he had his draw relative to his last pin, but it does seem low to me
Yaya has said that his gear "used to be good" and that his problems have all been recent, and Yaya is a vet.

Lets try to narrow this down, could it be raws?  Does this track with a certain time period?

I personally have been running his deca for a while now, I ordered my first within a week of joining the board, and I've ordered more as a mod.  At least as far as the deca goes I have not felt any difference, it's all been good.  The TNE I recently ordered is also good.  I personally have no complaints.  I've been running SFG's test cyp and I don't have any labs on FD to compare with.

Please post up any info you have, good or bad, and if you've noticed a difference over time.  Did the gear get weaker because of raws?  Did the gear get better because you've been here longer?

I want to get to the bottom of this, but we do need to be fair to FD, I don't want to hang him on speculation alone.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> I get what you're saying. I just know some people metabolize different. I'd be curious what other test at same dosage would do.
> 
> Personally I go 1500+ on 200 a week



Exactly so why is he in 2000 range with a little under a gram of test? That's wayyy to low for that dose. Correction it's 600 a week according to rumpy. Stoll low


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 12, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I don't want to hang him on speculation alone.



You are into bondage too? Damn Rump it is all making sense now.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 12, 2014)

Welp might as well throw this out there..  was running cvl tren without test, or anything else that aromatizes.. just got blood tests back with estro @ 307 (upper range 70)... The reply back was that high estro doesn't prove the tren isn't g2g


----------



## Joliver (Jun 12, 2014)

I would like to hear from FD.  That's fair. 

I have a guy going into a meet this weekend on drol from which he hasn't gained the weight to top out his class. Doubt should be in your head going into a meet, but he pushed through it.

That guy deserves an explanation.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Let's try to sort this out, so far, what I have heard is mainly that:
> FD's capsule orals are week - has anyone had problems with is old liquids?
> Oil's are crashing - I think he recently stopped using GSO but I'm not sure
> Cap's Labs were 2113 on 600mg/week, not 750.  IDK when he had his draw relative to his last pin, but it does seem low to me
> ...




Ok since this is obviously in the open now...

No, I cannot compare liquids to caps since I never ran the liquid drol or halo, just the current capsules.  I am not going to rehash my experience as I have already stated what I got from my current run earlier in the thread.  The drol did nothing for me, and the halo is not doing a ton either.  These are just the facts.

Now on to Test.  I have been on the TPP/NPP blend for over 20 weeks at 650/400ish.  I put on about 12 pounds with a non-stellar diet and my killer PL workouts.  My libido was down, but my pecker has worked just fine.  My E2 was at about 77 during that time before I got it in check.  I felt generally shitty all cycle until I upped my dose and lowered my E2.

I am now at 1200/800 to peak for my meet and finally my joints feel awesome.  My back arthritis has almost gone away and my bum shoulder has no pain.  I recover way better.  It has taken this high of a dosage for NPP joint relief/recovery.  But again maybe it is because I had a long run and I was getting used to it.

My bloods a few weeks ago, before kicking up the dose, were above 1500 but this doesn't mean much.  Again, I am looking at the fact I am really just starting to feel good but this is at 1200/800.

Again these are just the facts.

FD has always been fair to me and has even discussed this most recent event with me by responding quickly.  My hope is that this can all be resolved.  I hate to think that there is something below par happening.

Lastly the TNE I have seems good.  I feel it/taste it that is for sure.  But what the hell do I know.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

I think that's fair. We need to hear from FD himself.
Especially dtown.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

I feel like it's when I go to the discount food store and while walking to my car the bag breaks and my eggs crash on the concrete.  I go in and ask why can I not get a good bag, that works and won't break and they reply because this is a discount food store so live with it.  I hate that.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Some might assume that it's shitty raws but if that were the case WE ALL would have bunk gear. Not a few of us who happen to not be mods, vets, or been on the site for 2 plus years.



Do not even go there with that bro!!! This is hardly the case and get nothing for being mods. We do this for free to keep guys like you safe. We get nothing different then any of you guys and we do not expect anything different. Don't even put that thought in these guys heads. Wih that being said I can understand were you're coming from and your concern but you're going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 12, 2014)

I will say I agree with herm

U guys have the right to speak up with ur concerns and hopefully this gets resolved in some sort of way soon, in the very least an explanation. As a vet I've NEVER gotten any special attention from sources and from what I know the staff hasn't either.

Focus on the issue with the product and the source in question.

Keep this respectful and focus on the issues u brought to attention.

Members should always speak up when product is in question. The staff takes this sort of shit serious and will be fair to both sides, trust me.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Do not even go there with that bro!!! This is hardly the case and get nothing for being mods. We do this for free to keep guys like you safe. We get nothing different then any of you guys and we do not expect anything different. Don't even put that thought in these guys heads. Wih that being said I can understand were you're coming from and your concern but you're going in the wrong direction.



I never said any of the Mods, vets, or seasoned members had any knowledge concerning the current situation. I'm mainly pointing out that I'm only seeing and hearing about complaints from those that have less activity or presence on the board aka, selective scamming. I'm not pointing fingers at you Herm or any other mod. My only concern right now is FD. I think it's fair enough to say he owes us an explanation.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 12, 2014)

I have been burnt and is one of the reasons I started to make my own.

As for the Mods they pay the same price as you members and that's the truth even Mugzy refuses free gear he wanted some GH a year back or so and paid full price.

There is no special treatment going on on this board or I wouldn't be here because those types of boards Admins and Mods strong arm sources for free gear, I know for a fact on that I Modded on boards before and seen a lot of BS.

I really doubt FD's raws are bad or weak, you all seen a person test low on my TC while others running half or less test much better. This person went to another lab then got tested and guess what he tested LOW again.

As far as I know FD has always had liquid and this could have been his 1st attempt at caps.

The difference with caps and liquid is a batch is made at once mixed with a filler while with liquid the vials are made and measured individually.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jun 12, 2014)

I was just going to stop by to correct my TT numbers and dose... but I see Rump already covered that. To add to the whole "different people metabolize differently" "everyone is different" blah blah blah bullshit, compare 600mg FD to 600mg Pinn (which everyone talks shit about) and my numbers were a few hundred lower. This is Pinn gear purchased LAST year when it was supposed to be the bunkest of the bunk, sans PSL / Z. Compare my 2100 TT on 600mg to someone running a gram, someone much MUCH bigger than me, and their TT was over 6000. You're going to tell me 400mg gives ~4000 boost? Fuuuuhuuuuuck no. Blame it on the raws, or pure malevolence... the end result is the same. Bunk / under dosed gear.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 12, 2014)

It seems FRANK may feel that less active members may be getting less potent gear.

Well I can tell u that I'm very active and have been here for 2 years. I've had an issue with a source here in the past and it wasn't handled well. I've moved on and it's in the past now. I'm a vet and got shitty treatment as well.

My issue wasn't with potency,  it was with severe repeated crashing. 

Another thing. . I really am confident that this will be resolved somehow. Our sources are decent and respectful it seems most of the time, if they weren't I doubt admin would have them here. Please keep it respectful on both ends so this doesn't turn into a bitching contest. I understand the frustration., trust me.. but cooler heads prevail


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

Again...I never said mods and vets get better prices or deals or that they had any knowledge of the problem at hand...
Selective scamming is my concern. And those who receive quality gear don't always know that others are getting bunk shit

Example would be a shitty ugl that sells bad gear...If they ask me to be aka rep and I accept, do you think they are gonna send a rep bad shit. Scammed are smarter than that. 
No, mods and vets are NOT reps but they are the STAFF of this site...it would be a bad idea to repeatedly send mods bad shit. Cmon...that's common sense. And again that doesn't mean the rep, mod, vet, or whatever has ANY knowledge of the scamming.

My concern is FD...and FD only...


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 12, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I was just going to stop by to correct my TT numbers and dose... but I see Rump already covered that. To add to the whole "different people metabolize differently" "everyone is different" blah blah blah bullshit, compare 600mg FD to 600mg Pinn (which everyone talks shit about) and my numbers were a few hundred lower. This is Pinn gear purchased LAST year when it was supposed to be the bunkest of the bunk, sans PSL / Z. Compare my 2100 TT on 600mg to someone running a gram, someone much MUCH bigger than me, and their TT was over 6000. You're going to tell me 400mg gives ~4000 boost? Fuuuuhuuuuuck no. Blame it on the raws, or pure malevolence... the end result is the same. Bunk / under dosed gear.


What test where you running bro C, E or another?


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 12, 2014)

Frank is suggestion they have a "good" box and a schmuck box and that we only get the good stuff without knowing it.  All I can say is what I said before, I ordered from FD right after I joined the board, and I have ordered from him as a mod, I have seen no difference in quality or service.  FD has always been good to me, but I have never tried his orals.  I'm not saying that there might not be some inconsistencies over time, but I reject the notion of them having a "good" box


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 12, 2014)

When I fds liquid orals I sent him a pm asking why one was milky and the other was powdery.  Two diff compounds and dosed diferently....I said fukc it and used both. I didn't gain much sure I went up in strenth. I then picked up pea's caps same coumpounds and blew the **** up. So I chalked it up and told myself I dont like liquids.  

As far as oils go I dont have much to imput. But I will be getting with sfg soon about an order. Ive waited for his cyp to come back in stock. A personal life changing event has prevented me from any orders. 
But I will resume. Soon.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 12, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> What test where you running bro C, E or another?



I'm pretty sure Caps labs were on a vial of FD Cyp 300, THAT I GAVE HIM.  That vial was sold to me, so if it were under dosed, I got scammed, not him.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 12, 2014)

I bought a liquid bottle of dbol and vials of deca from CvL before..  First time with dbol mind u..  But got nothing at all from 50mg.. No strength no size or never any different feelings..  Again I never used dbol or deca..  I thought is was odd but didn't stress the issue..  I would try another brand before I called scammed on a lab that has been on point for this long


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

FD did respond to me today; very quickly even before this thread began.  Just to let everyone know, he did not ignore the subject.  Like I said he has always been fair to me.

I will not disclose what he said because I told him it was between us and I keep my word.  However, since this seems to not be an isolated incident, hopefully he will further address the subject to all.

I have no baseline to compare drol or halo to as I never used it.  I want to reiterate that point.  BUT From what I have been told by very experienced users based on my training, and my diet I should be a big animal ready to kill someone and definitely have put on some weight and pretty major strength. 

I mean this is Drol and Halo right?  The most potent of orals that most people are SCARED to take?!? Not damn anavar.  150 mgs drol and 30mgs halo and I am not tearing down the walls with at least 10lbs of weight on me?  In 5-1/2 weeks?  

Something has to be off.  I just want to know if it is the capsules switch, the raws, a box, or I am just a big pussy who needs to lift harder.  I don't give a darn, just let me know so next time I can plan my training better and make sure going into a meet either I have good shit and can kill the weights during training or I need to ease off because I am training a bit natural.   

That is all gents.  I am not not an elite lifter by any means but the above is important to know...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

I will add that I'm not always right. FD may not know. Maybe his powders are ****ed. And if so and if anyone can PROVE that no foul play is taking place then he'll have my deepest apologies.
I just want to hear from him.
and for the boards sake I hope we're wrong. Hopefully this problem has a solution.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 12, 2014)

I am 2 weeks or so on fd test cyp, I will get bloods in 3 weeks. I am on 150 e5d so I should be around 1500 or so (my base with hg test c with same dose).

I just got these oils and this was my first purchase from him. Also, if he is a selective scammer I would likely get a bad dose after all the pinn stuff happened. 

I would like to see a test for cap on hg test. Only way to know how he reacts to authentic test. If his results are still low, or if it is much higher, it will be telling.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I bought a liquid bottle of dbol and vials of deca from CvL before..  First time with dbol mind u..  But got nothing at all from 50mg.. No strength no size or never any different feelings..  Again I never used dbol or deca..  I thought is was odd but didn't stress the issue..  I would try another brand before I called scammed on a lab that has been on point for this long



I don't know CVL gear from shinola  but who told you their DBOL was on point before you bought it?  Or is that just because you assumed they are "on point."  If the shit didn't work obviously not. That is the point here. 

Because I will tell you when I used dbol, not from anyone on this board, my ****ing neck looked like a pitbull's and scared my GF.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I bought a liquid bottle of dbol and vials of deca from CvL before..  First time with dbol mind u..  But got nothing at all from 50mg.. No strength no size or never any different feelings..  Again I never used dbol or deca..  I thought is was odd but didn't stress the issue..  I would try another brand before I called scammed on a lab that has been on point for this long



I've used 3 brands of var and FDs is the only one that gave joint pains. They were bad enough where I couldn't finish my workout.
As I said before I hope it is an honest mistake or problem.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I never said any of the Mods, vets, or seasoned members had any knowledge concerning the current situation. I'm mainly pointing out that I'm only seeing and hearing about complaints from those that have less activity or presence on the board aka, selective scamming. I'm not pointing fingers at you Herm or any other mod. My only concern right now is FD. I think it's fair enough to say he owes us an explanation.


Hmm that's odd. I've never heard anything like that. I'm glad you guys feel that way. I know of a special someone who's not a regular member here who has said the same thing as you recently. So that blows your and whoever else's theory right out the window. Matter of fact I was scammed by ugl here and I'm a mod. They're not currently here anymore. So we as staff here get no special treatment so this is not a path you want to go down. It's a ugl bro people have problems that how this shit goes. I'm sure this will get worked out  and any person that has been around knows this shiy happens with ugls on occasion.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Word of mouth from a few years on the board


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Hmm that's odd. I've never heard anything like that. I'm glad you guys feel that way. I know of a special someone who's not a regular member here who has said the same thing as you recently. So that blows your and whoever else's theory right out the window. Matter of fact I was scammed by ugl here and I'm a mod. They're not currently here anymore. So we as staff here get no special treatment so this is not a path you want to go down. It's a ugl bro people have problems that how this shit goes. I'm sure this will get worked out  and any person that has been around knows this shiy happens with ugls on occasion.



This is something that's happened recently. I haven't been a member of us for that long. Idk what it was like before. I'm talking about right NOW with all the stories I'm THIS thread.

As I said before...I want his explanation.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

And, herm, as you can see in the thread a few have mentioned that they felt they've had bunk shit in the past but just shrugged it off. So of course you haven't heard about it. It wasn't made public. Now it is.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> Hmm that's odd. I've never heard anything like that. I'm glad you guys feel that way. I know of a special someone who's not a regular member here who has said the same thing as you recently. So that blows your and whoever else's theory right out the window. Matter of fact I was scammed by ugl here and I'm a mod. They're not currently here anymore. So we as staff here get no special treatment so this is not a path you want to go down. It's a ugl bro people have problems that how this shit goes. I'm sure this will get worked out  and any person that has been around knows this shiy happens with ugls on occasion.



This is my optimistic understanding of the situation as well Herm.  I do understand the UGLs are not pharma corporations and we do the best we can with it.  Hopefully we can get this back to where it needs to be.  That will obviously be beneficial for all!


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm in week 3 on fds test e and deca will be getting bloods in 2 weeks. I will get the expanded test results to help put this to bed. Fd has had solid customer service to me but this is my first cycle on his gear. All seems good in the gym and on the scale but the bloods never lie. At least for test.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2014)

All I wanted was nose bleed.  I tried and tried for weeks to pop my nose.  No pop, no blood.  Sad face...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just want to be accused of useing gear haha..


----------



## Jada (Jun 12, 2014)

Franky with all due respect who tittes r those... cuz they mm mm mm mm mm good


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

Jada said:


> Franky with all due respect who tittes r those... cuz they mm mm mm mm mm good



The girlfriend


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

I like dtowns approach to this.
Facts. Just facts.

Fact: cappy had a low test level on fd test.
Fact, dtown and myself both had some bunk ass drol. 1 order of drol out of the 3 I've had has actually showed signs of legitimacy. 
Fact, more members are coming forward with concerns that they've kept quiet.
Fact, mm saw very poor results from a DBOL AND DROL combo. He should have blown up with water if anything.

Let's put opinions or theories aside and let FD address what has been said.

Nobody else's good review or opinion of FD gear matter because the matter at hand is the facts.

Maybe the scam word shouldn't have been thrown in so soon. I'll apologize for that if needed. 

So...let's stick to the facts.
Why did these negative reviews happen ...that's what we need to know.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 12, 2014)

FRANK

I agree, FD is not a scammer, I'm sure he will address these issues when he sees this thread.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 12, 2014)

And yes, focus on the subject at hand.. try not to get sidetracked and turn this into a shit show.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 12, 2014)

Saying nobody else's good review doesn't matter makes no sence. Ur basically saying hey only people who have negative shit to say let's hear it. Facts are facts good and bad.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 12, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Saying nobody else's good review doesn't matter makes no sence. Ur basically saying hey only people who have negative shit to say let's hear it. Facts are facts good and bad.



Because the good reviews are not the problem. The only issue is the bunk gear, mainly oral it seems like, people are getting. 
I don't care if someone has had good gear from fd. Because the FACT IS we got some bunk shit on our hands.

If you told me a restaurant was great and I tried it and they ****ed up my order, what does your good review have ANYTHING to do with the FACT my food sucks.

A good review makes no difference in mine/our bunk gear.
All that means is the good review got good shit and I didnt.


----------



## Jada (Jun 12, 2014)

Franky in my humble opinion u have the right to voice ur thoughts and concerns but to say u been burned by fd and u haven't told him personally on what's going on with u it's fked up,  Don't take my opinion the wrong way franky but there are certain ways of handling shit ..  I can only imagine and know for sure that if there is a issue with anything that u got from HIM he would  take care of the situation.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 12, 2014)

This is upsetting to me I have used FD more times then I can count for myself and others and had 0 complaints orals' and oils . His var got me shredded last summer , I was very happy with the results . I have had no issues with any processes and when one came up recently he fixed it quickly and ez. 

I don't know I think that you guys should have handled it between yourselves I have a feeling it would have worked out in your favor with out casting a un necessary debate but then again maybe I am wrong I just figured I'd share my positive experiences and believe me I am no one to the board I've been around but would be the last one to see any favor from anyone lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2014)

u guys are fukin crazy..frank is a newb who hasnt even done his first cycle lol.....I gained close to 40 pound on a few cycles of fd gear..i used his cyp300 deca 300 maste200 tren 200 drol dbol and his var..Shit i sold half the shit he got on his list to real BB who loved his shit again and again...I got many sources that u fuks have no clue about..and when i say fuks thats how we talk where i live dont get your panties in a bunch..as i was sayin i got alot of great hidden ugls i can use..I will always go back to the pp man ...every lab runs into problems but fd has proved many times to be a high quality source...and dont forget u guys that dont like him can always try Z or tillacle labs..fd is a pro


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jun 13, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> What test where you running bro C, E or another?



Test E at the time.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jun 13, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I'm pretty sure Caps labs were on a vial of FD Cyp 300, THAT I GAVE HIM.  That vial was sold to me, so if it were under dosed, I got scammed, not him.



I got labs done before then... but yes, if the Cyp was bunk it would've been you that purchased it. I'm not necessarily agreeing with the notion of selective scamming here either.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

Jada said:


> Franky in my humble opinion u have the right to voice ur thoughts and concerns but to say u been burned by fd and u haven't told him personally on what's going on with u it's fked up,  Don't take my opinion the wrong way franky but there are certain ways of handling shit ..  I can only imagine and know for sure that if there is a issue with anything that u got from HIM he would  take care of the situation.



I agree but I think voicing it has brought up other issues that others have kept quiet. 
The thread was created to talk about personal experiences with bunk ugls. It happened to be that a few experiences matched and someone pointed out that they were all FD. Then the thread turned to this.
Maybe it got out of hand but it's in the trusted section and multiple people want answers including some who kept their concerns quiet so I don't have a problem with this thread. If it loses my in with FD, so be it. But if this getting a little crazy helped others from wasting their HARD EARNED MONEY then I'll gladly take the fall for it.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jun 13, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> I would like to see a test for cap on hg test. Only way to know how he reacts to authentic test. If his results are still low, or if it is much higher, it will be telling.



If you can hook a brother up with some pharm grade shit let me know hahaha. I'm on SFG cyp now, will get bloods as soon as I have money again (currently unemployed) and will share the comparison between the two. I would hope this issue is solved before that point though...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

And again...it got a little out of hand that's why I asked a few posts ago to stick to the facts. Idc what your past positive experiences were like. This is about the fact that some of us have received bunk shit and we want to know why. Simple as that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I agree but I think voicing it has brought up other issues that others have kept quiet.
> The thread was created to talk about personal experiences with bunk ugls. It happened to be that a few experiences matched and someone pointed out that they were all FD. Then the thread turned to this.
> Maybe it got out of hand but it's in the trusted section and multiple people want answers including some who kept their concerns quiet so I don't have a problem with this thread. If it loses my in with FD, so be it. But if this getting a little crazy helped others from wasting their HARD EARNED MONEY then I'll gladly take the fall for it.



i doubt fd will miss u with all that steroid experience u have to call a guy who has been giving good gear for years bunk


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

One thing Id like to address is the lack of quality control if that is indeed the case. This is how I see it...

This isn't some fukking mexican combo plate I picked up at the bodega down  the street, its steroids. I'm entrusting my source to cook that gear  properly and it to be G2G as I'm injecting/ingesting this shit into my body. I don't want any fukking  mistakes being made or you have ZERO business selling gear to people. If  you don't QC all your gear to make sure you aren't fukking people up, OR giving out bunk shit "unknowingly cause of your raws supplier problem and blah blah",  you're an asshole. Plain and simple. Otherwise you're just as bad as  everyone else cutting corners to make a buck. Examine your shit carefully before you sell it. This isn't a fukking game. People spend their hard earned money on things to not get what they payed for is complete bullshit. 

Shut down the stupid bullshit. Focus in on what works. Look at a restaurant, you think that menu is to big? It prolly is and thats why your food is junk. Whack that shit down to a quarter the size and focus on getting the food RIGHT. Quantity might last for a bit but quality will last a lot longer.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 13, 2014)

Bundy, you can say what you want about frank, but Dtown had a similar experience too.  I'm pretty sure his diet and training are on point, and there does seem to be a pattern here.  So far it seems to mainly be the new oral caps that people are complaining about.  I'm giving FD the benefit of the doubt and waiting for him to respond, but members need to fell free to speak out if they have concerns, so be nice.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2014)

Let's not let this thread turn into a fight of words between members, Please! let those whom have concerns speak. I'm confident issues and concerns will be addressed accordingly.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

the fact is every lab runs into problems. It's not like they make the raws themselves l. Bad batches suck but it does happen even to the better labs.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Bundy, you can say what you want about frank, but Dtown had a similar experience too.  I'm pretty sure his diet and training are on point, and there does seem to be a pattern here.  So far it seems to mainly be the new oral caps that people are complaining about.  I'm giving FD the benefit of the doubt and waiting for him to respond, but members need to fell free to speak out if they have concerns, so be nice.



how am i not being nice??


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> the fact is every lab runs into problems. It's not like they make the raws themselves l. Bad batches suck but it does happen even to the better labs.



So are we to not even test these raws when they come in to ensure potency?? If you're cooking gear as a fukking business with repeat clientele, you sure as fukk should be testing them. Maybe thats just me and it doesn't work that way. Gear is mysterious so you take your chances. FUKK THAT. Give me real gear the 1st time or fukk you. I'll go without before I trust another lie


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> how am i not being nice??



Do NOT say Franks opinion doesn't matter because he's new, or that his business is not important to FD.  Frank is the same as all of us.  He deserves to get what he paid for, same as you and me.  If he feels he didn't, he has a right to voice his opinion, same as anyone.

This is the main issue I want to address in all of this.  Members that have a bad experience can say so.  Staff does not protect the sources and other members should not bully them to shut up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> So are we to not even test these raws when they come in to ensure potency?? If you're cooking gear as a fukking business with repeat clientele, you sure as fukk should be testing them. Maybe thats just me and it doesn't work that way. Gear is mysterious so you take your chances. FUKK THAT. Give me real gear the 1st time or fukk you. I'll go without before I trust another lie


Well i would venture to say that after using a raw source for so long with good results one will stop testing the powders after a while. 

I'venever dealt with fd but from what I can tell on here he seems like a good dude who will take care of his customers if a problems arises. It's good this came up but it should have been dealt with behind the scenes first. 

You deal with fd and fd will deal with his supplier. That's how it works.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Do NOT say Franks opinion doesn't matter because he's new, or that his business is not important to FD.  Frank is the same as all of us.  He deserves to get what he paid for, same as you and me.  If he feels he didn't, he has a right to voice his opinion, same as anyone.
> 
> This is the main issue I want to address in all of this.  Members that have a bad experience can say so.  Staff does not protect the sources and other members should not bully them to shut up.



i got mayb over 20 orders done with fd..not one complaint from anyone i helped.What is frank comparing the gear he got from fd to?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well i would venture to say that after using a raw source for so long with good results one will stop testing the powders after a while.
> 
> I'venever dealt with fd but from what I can tell on here he seems like a good dude who will take care of his customers if a problems arises. It's good this came up but it should have been dealt with behind the scenes first.
> 
> You deal with fd and fd will deal with his supplier. That's how it works.



Stop testing it?? Do you stop inspecting packages for all their contents since you got a few boxes right?? Do you never check your bag at the drive thru? Shit goes wrong and you should never trust everything is always staus quo. That's a rookie mistake. Shit always goes wrong and you better be the 1st and last line of defense. To tell me oh, its the raws is bullshit. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i got mayb over 20 orders done with fd..not one complaint from anyone i helped.What is frank comparing the gear he got from fd to?



BB it is important that we let these guys post about their experiences.  It was not too long ago that you had an issue that you posted up.  Please give these guys the opportunity to be heard without being taunted or ridiculed.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

DF said:


> BB it is important that we let these guy post about their experiences.  It was not too long ago that you had an issue that you posted up.  Please give these guys the opportunity to be heard without being taunted or ridiculed.



ok df for u anything..i got 3 bottles 1 was mislabeled 1 was total trash that needs filtering..i agree it sucks


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2014)

From CvL if I am correct..  I got my order like a week later and wasn't too impressed..  But as stated I have no experience with dbol or deca and just chalked it up to just not liking the products..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

guys fd is a good man.if theres a problem he will solve it..give him time


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ok df for u anything..i got 3 bottles 1 was mislabeled 1 was total trash that needs filtering..i agree it sucks



Thank you BB much appreciated.  As a gift to you I offer you Herm's ass.  I hear it's nice & plump for the taking.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

DF said:


> Thank you BB much appreciated.  As a gift to you I offer you Herm's ass.  I hear it's nice & plump for the taking.


no thank u df..i love ass but herms may be to much even for a sick fuk like me


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Stop testing it?? Do you stop inspecting packages for all their contents since you got a few boxes right?? Do you never check your bag at the drive thru? Shit goes wrong and you should never trust everything is always staus quo. That's a rookie mistake. Shit always goes wrong and you better be the 1st and last line of defense. To tell me oh, its the raws is bullshit. Just my honest opinion.


So it's not the raws is what your saying? So your saying fd intentionally sold u bunk shit? That's a pretty harsh accusation man. I think u need to calm down a little bit and wait for fd to respond. Everyone needs to chill out. Damn.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> So it's not the raws is what your saying? So your saying fd intentionally sold u bunk shit? That's a pretty harsh accusation man. I think u need to calm down a little bit and wait for fd to respond. Everyone needs to chill out. Damn.



It very well may could be...but he better know that before ANYONE else. Hes the cook!! So yes to reiterate, if you don't test each and every batch of raws, you're now beginning to cut corners. That's plain and simple. If you can lay it out for me differently, please do.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i got mayb over 20 orders done with fd..not one complaint from anyone i helped.What is frank comparing the gear he got from fd to?



I wasn't the one using it BB and I'm not the only one here with a problem. Please read everything before you post.

Fact. Cappy had pretty low t levels on his gear.
Fact. MM was running dbol and drol with very minimal gain.
Fact. Dtwon didn't gain a single pound on 150mg drol for 4 weeks.
Fact. The drol I ordered a friend wanted to try drol. I told him I had some and let him use them. Gained a pound do in 2.5 weeks and his diet is solid.

Where in those facts do you see me comparing MY gear to anything.......?


Exactly. I'm not the only one here with a problem.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

I didn't say that's what fd does . That was just my assumption. But i agree with u every batch should be tested before selling.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> It very well may could be...but he better know that before ANYONE else. Hes the cook!! So yes to reiterate, if you don't test each and every batch of raws, you're now beginning to cut corners. That's plain and simple. If you can lay it out for me differently, please do.



arent u running fake gear as we speak from another lab?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I wasn't the one using it BB and I'm not the only one here with a problem. Please read everything before you post.
> 
> Fact. Cappy had pretty low t levels on his gear.
> Fact. MM was running dbol and drol with very minimal gain.
> ...



dont rage on me tbol frank....i used a shit load of fd gear all was good


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

this is why i only use tillacle labs


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2014)

I miss PEA.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I miss PEA.....



best dbol ever


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> dont rage on me tbol frank....i used a shit load of fd gear all was good



Lol TBOL4L
and that's good...glad you've had good gear...that doesn't matter because we've got some less than adequate stuff on our hands with more than one person.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> From CvL if I am correct..  I got my order like a week later and wasn't too impressed..  But as stated I have no experience with dbol or deca and just chalked it up to just not liking the products..



I mentioned my recent experience with CVL - page #3 of this thread - it kinda got lost in the "FD has bunk Drol" commotion, but I got blood test results while running CVL tren (no test or anything that aromatizes) and my estro was quadruple the upper normal limit.... i don't think it was tren in that vial....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 13, 2014)

I've never used FD, so I've been holding out from posting because I have no experience with him. 

I'll say this, if I get gear and it turns out to be bunk, damn straight I will expect a explanation from the source. If any trusted member feels like they can't post up their experience here, good or bad, we are no better then pm or ology. I don't think it's been handled that way which is good. POB is a solid guy, and I don't think he would stop members from speaking their minds respectfully. 

The only source I've used off this board that advertises to trusted members here is SFG. My experience with him was great, and the gear was gtg. But look at the issue he had a few weeks or a month ago, and remember how he handled it - with class and professionalism. 

The cat is out of the bag now, and I think FD needs to come in here and set the record straight. UGLs have problems and it's how they handle them that really matters. Hopefully FD handles business.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I miss PEA.....



I wasnt in with the crowd back then...my best caps were pea.  May your msg ring bells for hours.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 13, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I really doubt FD's raws are bad or weak, you all seen StoliFTW test low on my TC while others running half or less test much better. StoliFTW went to another lab then got tested and guess what he tested LOW again.
> .



True story


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> arent u running fake gear as we speak from another lab?



Yeah I am BB. I'm taking a lot to ensure I get something from all this fukking money I spent. Its only test so I just doubled up. Hell make that 3 labs in question for one god damn blast


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2014)

I havnt seen anyone from CvL even post in a wile..  I have 3 more vials of deca I'll try again at a later date with maybe 3 of another Labs to compare


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

Well Drol and Halo aside, my creatine and tub of weight gainer will get me to 242 for weigh-ins in one more day


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I mentioned my recent experience with CVL - page #3 of this thread - it kinda got lost in the "FD has bunk Drol" commotion, but I got blood test results while running CVL tren (no test or anything that aromatizes) and my estro was quadruple the upper normal limit.... i don't think it was tren in that vial....



This needs to be addressed as well I agree.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 13, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Well Drol and Halo aside, my creatine and tub of weight gainer will get me to 242 for weigh-ins in one more day



All my experiences with drol are not to gain weight.  Its almost like a "tren run" for me. It always gives me lots of strength...no mass gain because it also kills my appetite.  
Fd will agree with me 100 percent....as drol also kills his appetite and prefers other orals for weight gain.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> This needs to be addressed as well I agree.



Yes!! This too. Ive got freinds with this stuff and now they are worried about it. You see what lack of QC does to your business??? IT FUKKS IT UP.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just look at df and how he is handling his hcg right now. He felt he had quality issues so he pulled it off his list. I think everyone is gettin worked up real fast. Def always post concerns... But I would say fd should have been offered a chance to investigate himself before being put on blast.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> All my experiences with drol are not to gain weight.  Its almost like a "tren run" for me. It always gives me lots of strength...no mass gain because it also kills my appetite.
> Fd will agree with me 100 percent....as drol also kills his appetite and prefers other orals for weight gain.



My strength went up minimal in 6 weeks with drol AND dbol. One week I was taking 100drol and 50dbol ED...All at the same time. No weight gain????? Please tell me what I did wrong cause even a fukking retard could get better results

Should I mention I felt like my hunger increased if anything?? Not decreased.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

This whole thread is pointless honestly.  Maybe you're right, maybe I am wrong.  We can all agree to disagree what results one should have from the most powerful orals on earth and a training regimine that would make most people cry. 

I will take the word of elite powerlifters with 12+ years of experience and totals that a mortal can only dream of.  That's whose opinion, and counsel, I care about.  I trust what they say.

I am done with the thread and I am going to focus on my meet.  There is nothing left for me to say or do.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

bros a few bottle to fd aint shit let him fix the problem..


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> This whole thread is pointless honestly.  Maybe you're right, maybe I am wrong.  We can all agree to disagree what results one should have from the most powerful orals on earth and a training regimine that would make most people cry.
> 
> I will take the word of elite powerlifters with 12+ years of experience and totals that a mortal can only dream of.  That's whose opinion, and counsel, I care about.  I trust what they say.
> 
> I am done with the thread and I am going to focus on my meet.  There is nothing left for me to say or do.



Word brother!
Best of luck at your meet! Hit that shit!


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 13, 2014)

i have used fd many times. i have ran his test for 12 weeks had bloods done and then ran pharm test for 12 (same dose) bloods were almost the same. his mast e has been g2g. i am running his deca now and am reasonably happy with it. i get bloods done in another few weeks and will report results, i expect they will be g2g.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 13, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> My strength went up minimal in 6 weeks with drol AND dbol. One week I was taking 100drol and 50dbol ED...All at the same time. No weight gain????? Please tell me what I did wrong cause even a fukking retard could get better results
> 
> Should I mention I felt like my hunger increased if anything?? Not decreased.



I was certain you would reply. 
Drol works weird. Its almost like the recompt oral, as tren is in oil.  Did you get leaner during your drol run?  Tighter in some areas? Minimal strength in 6 weeks?  I feel you didnt push yourself harder. Im sure you could have lifted those extra 20lbs in your sets.


Fd logs on late.  Till then ill just observe the rest of the thread.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> bros a few bottle to fd aint shit let him fix the problem..



Exactly. Neither is a few miffed customers. They go away and new ones will come. All the while your gear is fukking outstanding lol


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've ran SFG and FD's gear for 2 years now.  I'll say this..  I've never got injectables from either of them that I wasn't happy with.  I took some of FD's anadrol a little over a year ago for my first meet when it was in liquid form, with olive oil, and I got fukking jacked as hell,  it was awesome.  about 6 months ago or so I ordered some dbol from him(liquid form but watered down) and i'm damn near positive it was totally bunk.  To be honest I chalked it up as a loss and moved forward.  Haven't tried his caps so I can't speak for those.  I'm glad to be a part of a board where people are aloud to speak out on shit like this without their comments getting deleted.  Just keep in my bro's - we're all putting our trust in total strangers and shit happens.  I don't want bunk gear either but shit happens to our sources also.  hopefully the whole cause of all of this is just a mistake that gets resolved very soon.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

This thread wasn't started for fd. It spiraled into that...

Again if this is an honest mistake he'll have my deepest apologies because this thread wasn't created to target him. But if this thread helped him see an honest issue and saved others from buying something and wasting money then my conscious is clear. I haven't lost any respect for FD because nothing has been proven that it's directly his fault. 
I hope he has a solid answer for this issue.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> I was certain you would reply.
> Drol works weird. Its almost like the recompt oral, as tren is in oil.  Did you get leaner during your drol run?  Tighter in some areas? Minimal strength in 6 weeks?  I feel you didnt push yourself harder. Im sure you could have lifted those extra 20lbs in your sets.
> 
> 
> Fd logs on late.  Till then ill just observe the rest of the thread.



The only way I got leaner or fatter was by adjusting my intake. That's it. No fighting all I could to stave off water accumulation. It never came. I got leaner because I worked my fukking ass off, ate like a champ while shooting a shit load of test. You feel I didnt push hard enuf??? Is this from one excerpt when I maxed bench on day 4 of the orals?? To even insinuate that I don't go to failure or push myself in the gym is ridiculous. Any of these guys that talk to me daily will tell you I don't fukk around. Im on a fukking mission and no bunk gear or anything else will stop me from achieving it. You can fukking BET on that.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2014)

He might not hit this thread unless he gets a heads up.

As far as cvl, I talked to cobra strike the othet day about some dbol I got. I thought it was crashed and he quickly replied on how to use it. It was gtg and he was very friendly amd helpful. Plus the dbol is legit and tastes great.

Cap - I have used several Sfg jugs and it is great. I look forward to that test. If it is high then somethings up, if about the same then it might be the way your body is with test.

I am on trt and am using fd test now, notice no difference at all but would imagine id be feeling it if it was underdosed or bunk. Also the caps and adex I got couple weeks ago is on point.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2014)

Last time I'll post til Fd gets on, but iirc he posted that when he gets raws he tests them.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

Mm u gotta stop acting like a tough guy man. Yelling and swearing at everyone isn't do shit but piss people off. It'll get resolved one way or another.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 13, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Mm u gotta stop acting like a tough guy man. Yelling and swearing at everyone isn't do shit but piss people off. It'll get resolved one way or another.



You guys can call it what you want. I'm not cussing at any of you or trying to put you down. I'm just retorting to the comments made. I do have some vigor in the choice of words I use to get my point across, yes. But make no mistake, Im not in any war of words with any of ya. I can be cool as a cucumber...until I get pissed off and believe me, it takes a lot. Im a pretty happy go lucky person


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ya CvL dbol did taste great..  But didn't have the spark I was led to believe from others reviews..  Apperently I don't react well to products..  Only thing I have ever taken I actually noticed was tren and var


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

I hear ya mm. I'd be upset too. I can'tsspeak for fd or any of the ugls here so i hope it gets handled properly man. For everyone's sake. 

Shit will always happen. Its how that shit gets handled is what matters.


----------



## regular (Jun 13, 2014)

Gentlemen, the staff want you to know that if you have an issue with a product or service to feel free to talk about it. However, you guys should discuss issues you're having instead of being  fearful and letting all of your emotions bottle up until they erupt like  a volcano. No one is going to lose their status or get banned for having a problem with an order. Something that I do not appreciate is all of the personal attacks I'm seeing in this thread though. Discuss or leave a review of your order if you feel compelled to but there's no need to attack each other.

With the staff's investigative capacity being what it is, I doubt there are many people who want to scam here and face the wrath that we have demonstrated we can dish out. I'm not aware of any evidence to suggest that FD has ever scammed or selectively scammed anyone. 

Lets keep the thread on track.



f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Fact. Cappy had pretty low t levels on his gear.
> Fact. MM was running dbol and drol with very minimal gain.
> Fact. Dtwon didn't gain a single pound on 150mg drol for 4 weeks.
> Fact. The drol I ordered a friend wanted to try drol. I told him I had  some and let him use them. Gained a pound do in 2.5 weeks and his diet  is solid.



These are not facts, these are claims. That's not to say that they are false claims either though. Additionally, Yaya was upset about an order he placed and has spoken about it. I'm sure FD will address the issues which have been presented. Please keep the thread professional and mature, thank you.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

regular said:


> Gentlemen, the staff want you to know that if you have an issue with a product or service you feel free to talk about it. However, you guys should discuss issues you're having instead of being  fearful and letting all of your emotions bottle up until they erupt like  a volcano. No one is going to lose their status or get banned for having a problem with an order. Something that I do not appreciate is all of the personal attacks I'm seeing in this thread though. Discuss or leave a review of your order if you feel compelled to but there's no need to attack each other.
> 
> With the staff's investigative capacity being what it is, I doubt there are many people who want to scam here and face the wrath that we have demonstrated we can dish out. I'm not aware of any evidence to suggest that FD has ever scammed or selectively scammed anyone.
> 
> ...



Well said and thank you.

I did write to FD  before this thread and he was, as always, very reasonable. He has always been awesome in every way. He provided a rational explanation to me and pointed out some possible fallacies in my logic.  When I saw this thread I was hesitant to post but I just posted my "claims" (as you will and gave my experience. I thought some others might let me know that what I experienced was normal or could offer some advice.  Come to find out it was not a single case, but again that does not exactly point to foul play in ANY manner. 

Now my experience may just be that, an experience.  I had an idea what to expect but maybe I was expecting too much.  After talking with very experienced guys it led me to believe that something was just off.  So that is why I posted my experience. I more than anything, as I said before, wanted some insight. Maybe it was just a weak batch of drol.  Who knows.  Or maybe I a mutant who doesn't respond.  Could easily go either way 

This thread has gotten off track.  At least we know there is SOME good gear out there because man there is some irrational stuff going on here.  

We will see, and it will be the definitive answer for me, when I put about 80 mgs of Halo in me on meet day.  If that doesn't do something, then I think we have a problem.  I will let you know how it goes. 

Ok really this time...I am out.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

regular said:


> These are not facts, these are claims. That's not to say that they are false claims either though. Additionally, Yaya was upset about an order he placed and has spoken about it. I'm sure FD will address the issues which have been presented. Please keep the thread professional and mature, thank you.



Can't argue with that brother. ..there's always 2 sides to the story. ..


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2014)

Frank, did you join tid just to make this same thread there?


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Frank, did you join tid just to make this same thread there?



He was already a member


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Frank, did you join tid just to make this same thread there?



No RD not at all lol.
It wasn't started to target FD. It was just a thread I thought would be interesting. So why not start it at my new forum? Lol


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 13, 2014)

Just saw the thread and saw you just joined 

Btw, I like tbol too.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2014)

Interesting.. Someone asked you to name names on that thread over there. And that someone has viewed and has been watching this thread.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Interesting.. Someone asked you to name names on that thread over there. And that someone has viewed and has been watching this thread.



Who.??.sorry I'm lost..lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

Let's not go putting people on blast on other forums just yet. Chill out and let the guy respond to the problem first.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Let's not go putting people on blast on other forums just yet. Chill out and let the guy respond to the problem first.



He asked generally speaking which is fair

If he did put the source in questions name out in the open there then yes, that wouldn't be cool.

In this case he was just generally asking it seems


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

I haven't checked the thread over there.
I'm not "trusted" there so I'm not gonna relate any names. Hopefully that thread stays on track lol


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Interesting.. Someone asked you to name names on that thread over there. And that someone has viewed and has been watching this thread.



Nevermind. Two different people with very similar handles.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I haven't checked the thread over there.
> I'm not "trusted" there so I'm not gonna relate any names. Hopefully that thread stays on track lol



Stay on track? Lol its a while different world at TID... and i say that in a fun way


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2014)

anewguy said:


> I know that a lot of people got scammed from that damn Uncle Z.... But I got some decent test e, dbol, and nolva from him.  Of course that was in 2012.  Now that I am here, I would never even think of looking elsewhere.  We got a good thing going here fellas.
> 
> Only time I really got burned wasn't by the UGL, it was an issue with WU that I decided wasn't worth the risk to go back and get my money.  I guess they had flagged the recipient or something. It was worth it for me to not take the risk for sure.



I actually got some good hg shit from him years ago , he had some good omnadrens back then and these weren't replicas.

His quality went south quick and by that time I already moved on from him..


----------



## goodfella (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, that son of bitchh tiller a while back.....-_-


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I haven't checked the thread over there.
> I'm not "trusted" there so I'm not gonna relate any names. Hopefully that thread stays on track lol



dumb move putting that on tid newb


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 13, 2014)

I just read this entire thread which is not normal for me to do with the lack of time I have. I dont have any experience with fd. I have tried sfg var and can say i loved the taste and it worjed just like it was suppose to. The one thing i do know about these two guys is that they are both very good bros and will stick their neck out for guys. You guys might see things from the buying perspective but behind the scenes these guys are stand up and they lack selfishness. I respect that about the guys here who are trying their best to give everyone here honest/trustworthy service and great products. With that being said I do want to address the two cvl complaints. 

Four1...I do not personally remember your dbol/deca order but if you were ever unhappy then you should have said something and given cvl the chance to correct the issue instead of just shrugging it off and never going back. Cvl would prefer to keep everyone happy and not make one single enemy or one member feel cheated. If you did tell cvl about the issue then I am more than sure they tried to do something to fix it so if thats the case than shouldnt you have also mentioned that? If thats not the case then send them an email and let them know the problem. 

Lupinator...I personally recall your issue. Your claiming that the tren you bought was bunk because you ran a tren only cycle and had high estrogen. Because you had high estrogen you thought the tren wasnt tren because tren is a non aromatizing compound. I believe there is plenty of research out there that says even non aromatizing compounds can inadvertently cause spikes in estro/prolactin levels. Just because it is a compound that does not aromatize does not mean your estrogen will not be effected. As cvl stated they are not responsible for controlling a users estrogen or prolactin or any other level for that matter. They are only responsible for providing quality products which you recieved. This I know because I am running the tren a and the tren e for the last 8 months which has been more than a few batches and def within the time frame you ordered. Estrogen levels are in no way shape or form used to test any hormone for a specific hormone. I can see why you would think that its not tren since your estro went up but that is just not true or accurate. This is also another case of only telling one half of the story. Your order consisted of 3 bottles of masteron and 2 bottles of tren. You asked for a refund for the tren. You were denied a refund for the tren based on the evidence you provided. However, you were offered a free vial of anything you wanted on your next order of 200+. This would refund you for half of what you were asking. Imho that is more than fair considering your argument and your evidence. You dont have to use cvl if you dont want but when you tell the story of "getting burned" please tell the whole story. Regardless I know cvl would like to keep you as a member and on their behalf I apologize for your mishap.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 13, 2014)

I am on family vacation at the moment, YES sources take vacations, we also get sick, pay bills, run our households, no different than all of you.  I will address this thread in the morning as I am way too pissed to respond right now.....


----------



## regular (Jun 13, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Well said and thank you.
> 
> I did write to FD  before this thread and he was, as always, very reasonable. He has always been awesome in every way. He provided a rational explanation to me and pointed out some possible fallacies in my logic.  When I saw this thread I was hesitant to post but I just posted my "claims" (as you will and gave my experience. I thought some others might let me know that what I experienced was normal or could offer some advice.  Come to find out it was not a single case, but again that does not exactly point to foul play in ANY manner.
> 
> ...



I'm not doubting anything that anyone has said nor is it my intention to downplay your experience. If three people got very little from the drol they ordered there could very well have been an issue. You guys should talk about things that are bugging you. 

That said, FD is a member of our  community in good standing. He's a person not a store. I'm suggesting that the guys who are dissatisfied with their orders not jump to the conclusion that FD is intentionally trying to steal from them or something along those lines.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 13, 2014)

FD is on vacation getting sand up and down his crack and pp!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

the pp man!


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Welp might as well throw this out there..  was running cvl tren without test, or anything else that aromatizes.. just got blood tests back with estro @ 307 (upper range 70)... The reply back was that high estro doesn't prove the tren isn't g2g





TheLupinator said:


> I mentioned my recent experience with CVL - page #3 of this thread - it kinda got lost in the "FD has bunk Drol" commotion, but I got blood test results while running CVL tren (no test or anything that aromatizes) and my estro was quadruple the upper normal limit.... i don't think it was tren in that vial....



Cobra, 

If you read my 2 posts, I never said I was "burned" or that cvl told me to fucck off, or anything like that. I stated what happened, as well as the response I received (which is the same response you just reiterated), and that I didn't THINK there was tren in the vials. I never said I know for a fact it's bunk or whatever just putting my experience out there.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 13, 2014)

Cant sleep, thanks guys.....


FD is not a scammer, a thief, fly by night or some dumbass who just arrived on the forums yesterday......

For those who are unhappy with the oral caps u can pm me for a refund or new product, the choice is yours.  And if u decide to not want anything or you simply want to toss your gear because you think its garbage, that is your choice as well.  I am stating right here for everyone to see, u have an issue with any one of my products, u will receive a credit or replaced product.  This is no different from how I have always operated.  My track record has very few blemishes and when there is an issue I take it very seriously.  But when people start attacking me, thats a big mistake......

As far as how I carry so many items, its because I can and for those who dont believe a lab is able to carry as many items as me has never operated a lab as big as mine.  I dont need to explain to anyone how many kilos of raws I have sitting around, nor do I have to explain my sales volumes.  Its like any other industry, you order raws as u need them, order them early enough so you dont need to tell people your out of stock.  Very rarely do I ever run out of stock, u just need to have a handle on ordering at the right time.....Pretty simple

Lab results, some of you seem to think 1 size fits all when it comes to lab reports.  I guess everyone who takes 5 grams of gear a week will automatically win the Olympia or smash a powerlifting record, or become a home run champion.  The comments I have read this evening are by far some of the most uneducated to date.  Broscience at its worst......Some of you need to grow a pair and discuss with your doctor what your taking and maybe then your doctor can interpret your lab results according to u and not some guy from the forum....

Quality of raws, there could be a quality control issue with the raws, believe me I have already ripped my suppliers in a an email earlier this evening.....

Do VIPs get better quality than the average Joe?  Do you really think I have 2 sets of product lines, one for the average Joe (underdosed) and one for the VIPS (correct dosage)?  That would mean I would have to create 2 of everything, its a battle just to keep up with one line let alone a 2nd one.....

Crashed gear - I really have no time to teach everyone on here a chemistry lesson (similar to Regular not having time to teach all of us everything he knows about internet security), there is this thing called schools that can teach you all you need to know about chemistry....But I will say this, some compounds will form crystals due to changes in temperature (this only applies to injects, not orals). Test C, Primo, Test P, Tren E, Bold Cyp have the capacity to crash given the right circumstances.   Some compounds will also form crystals if 2 much of a compound is squeezed into a ml, Test Prop 200 is one example.  This has absolutely nothing to do with the person who made the gear, its a chemical reaction, so if u want to blame anyone, blame chemistry.  So some of u may say, why offer it if it crashes.  Well because some are not lazy and enjoy reheating their vials and like taking in less oil, an example is a powerlifter.  PL's buy the strongest mg/ml gear I offer, some even customize their gear to even higher levels than what I offer on my list.  And believe me the higher mg/ml stuff causes knots, but again I am talking about a power lifter, these guys are not pussies and enjoy the pain and knots.

Bottom line guys FD is not going anywhere and I WILL get to the bottom of this and any other future issue if there really is an issue to begin with.....And if I really wanted to scam u guys, there are more creative ways to do it.  Your name and address are worth far more than an order for gear....This is why I delete your names and addresses after orders are shipped, in the wrong hands its valuable info....


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2014)

I just want to make it known..  That this situation was never brought up to CvL because I just figured it was my own issue..  Never wanted to make it an issue or still don't..  My order was like a week after brother buddy's problem with his tren when I bought two bottles of dbol and 6 deca for my self..  We did have an issue with one missing bottle that was sent at a later date.. I'd also like to point out again that as someone with no experience with either products I have nothing to compare anything too to even begin to speculate a bad product..  I have ordered a few times from CvL and will again..  





Cobra Strike said:


> I just read this entire thread which is not normal for me to do with the lack of time I have. I dont have any experience with fd. I have tried sfg var and can say i loved the taste and it worjed just like it was suppose to. The one thing i do know about these two guys is that they are both very good bros and will stick their neck out for guys. You guys might see things from the buying perspective but behind the scenes these guys are stand up and they lack selfishness. I respect that about the guys here who are trying their best to give everyone here honest/trustworthy service and great products. With that being said I do want to address the two cvl complaints.
> 
> Four1...I do not personally remember your dbol/deca order but if you were ever unhappy then you should have said something and given cvl the chance to correct the issue instead of just shrugging it off and never going back. Cvl would prefer to keep everyone happy and not make one single enemy or one member feel cheated. If you did tell cvl about the issue then I am more than sure they tried to do something to fix it so if thats the case than shouldnt you have also mentioned that? If thats not the case then send them an email and let them know the problem.
> 
> Lupinator...I personally recall your issue. Your claiming that the tren you bought was bunk because you ran a tren only cycle and had high estrogen. Because you had high estrogen you thought the tren wasnt tren because tren is a non aromatizing compound. I believe there is plenty of research out there that says even non aromatizing compounds can inadvertently cause spikes in estro/prolactin levels. Just because it is a compound that does not aromatize does not mean your estrogen will not be effected. As cvl stated they are not responsible for controlling a users estrogen or prolactin or any other level for that matter. They are only responsible for providing quality products which you recieved. This I know because I am running the tren a and the tren e for the last 8 months which has been more than a few batches and def within the time frame you ordered. Estrogen levels are in no way shape or form used to test any hormone for a specific hormone. I can see why you would think that its not tren since your estro went up but that is just not true or accurate. This is also another case of only telling one half of the story. Your order consisted of 3 bottles of masteron and 2 bottles of tren. You asked for a refund for the tren. You were denied a refund for the tren based on the evidence you provided. However, you were offered a free vial of anything you wanted on your next order of 200+. This would refund you for half of what you were asking. Imho that is more than fair considering your argument and your evidence. You dont have to use cvl if you dont want but when you tell the story of "getting burned" please tell the whole story. Regardless I know cvl would like to keep you as a member and on their behalf I apologize for your mishap.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

**** I accidentally deleted my ****ing post. POS phone.
Give me a sec to try and retype it.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

What I don't understand is why so many seem so astonished this thread got out of hand. There are countless pointless arguments and flaming that has taken place in this forum. Any forum for that matter. But **** this one has a ****ing point! And the end result can be very positive. This isn't an "I know more about steroids than you" bullshit argument. People felt they were getting scammed and people are surprised/mad that it got out of hand and people pointed fingers? I've seen worse... This board is full of testosterone and we argue over pointless shit but this thread (assuming you're being straight up FD) helps both us as members and FD. If FD didn't know the raws were sketchy well now he knows. And he knows we are ****ing serious about quality. And we won't just sit back and stay quiet if we believe we are being ****ed. Logically why would I PM FD about the problem? More than one member was having the same issues and I was under the assumption I was being scammed. So with that assumption, my accusation could be thrown in the trash and ignored. If I think I'm bei get scammed I'm not gonna trust just PMing someone about the problem. Because in my mind I'm being lied to. Logically going along with the thread after the ball was dropped was the right move for my interests as well as others. Can't be too careful in this game.
I'll admit it got out of hand and that was not the intention. I apologize to the mods for hinting at it in chat. No names were mentioned and nothing about elite status was mentioned.
Bottom line, if this thread taking the extreme turn helped FD with his lab and helped other guys like myself from buying bunk shit, I feel no regret for letting MY thread get out of hand. At least it went somewhere and had meaning unlike other "flame" threads.
FD, I hope you're being straight with us...honest truth is we don't know you. You could be an 18 yo kid or some old dude for all I know. I can't just assume you're and honest guy...
I posted this same thread at TID and like this one, was not intended to target you.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

I will also add  that I think Dtown handled this the best out of all of us. All he did was state what his situation was. He had no accusation.
FD, I hope you take this into account if you are debating on weather or not to do business with those that had an issue with your gear and jumped on this flame train. 
Props to Dtown. Good luck at your meet brother!


----------



## regular (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> What I don't understand is why so many seem so astonished this thread got out of hand. There are countless pointless arguments and flaming that has taken place in this forum. Any forum for that matter. But **** this one has a ****ing point! And the end result can be very positive. This isn't an "I know more about steroids than you" bullshit argument. People felt they were getting scammed and people are surprised/mad that it got out of hand and people pointed fingers? I've seen worse... This board is full of testosterone and we argue over pointless shit but this thread (assuming you're being straight up FD) helps both us as members and FD. If FD didn't know the raws were sketchy well now he knows. And he knows we are ****ing serious about quality. And we won't just sit back and stay quiet if we believe we are being ****ed. Logically why would I PM FD about the problem? More than one member was having the same issues and I was under the assumption I was being scammed. So with that assumption, my accusation could be thrown in the trash and ignored. If I think I'm bei get scammed I'm not gonna trust just PMing someone about the problem. Because in my mind I'm being lied to. Logically going along with the thread after the ball was dropped was the right move for my interests as well as others. Can't be too careful in this game.
> I'll admit it got out of hand and that was not the intention. I apologize to the mods for hinting at it in chat. No names were mentioned and nothing about elite status was mentioned.
> Bottom line, if this thread taking the extreme turn helped FD with his lab and helped other guys like myself from buying bunk shit, I feel no regret for letting MY thread get out of hand. At least it went somewhere and had meaning unlike other "flame" threads.
> FD, I hope you're being straight with us...honest truth is we don't know you. You could be an 18 yo kid or some old dude for all I know. I can't just assume you're and honest guy...
> I posted this same thread at TID and like this one, was not intended to target you.



I am astonished at the way in which you personally attacked a guy apparently without so much as PMing him first. 

The procedure when you have an issue with an order is to contact the vendor. If you and the vendor are unable to bring the issue you're having to an amicable resolution you involve a staff member. This is day one stuff on any board.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

regular said:


> I am astonished at the way in which you personally attacked a guy apparently without so much as PMing him first.
> 
> The procedure when you have an issue with an order is to contact the vendor. If you and the vendor are unable to bring the issue you're having to an amicable resolution you involve a staff member. This is day one stuff on any board.



Many did that on ology and got ****ed. Wasn't going to take that chance. I know "this isn't ology" but I'm not just gonna take someone's word for it.

And again this wasn't the intention of the thread. It got out of hand...As do many other threads.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 13, 2014)

You pm your source because if u have a problem u give them a chance to make it right or explain what's up.  If u have a issue and someone tells u to go kick rocks then maybe u bring it out. But if u don't give them that chance u are gonna stir shit up for no reason.  

Example:  I loved PEA. Great gear. But one time I had a vial of eq that was like injecting fire. I knew it was off cuz the other two vials I had from them where fine. Did I go blow these guys up on a post? No. I pm'd him and we worked it out. I also had a question with df one time and he handled the situation immediately. Point being common practice is bring ur issue up with your source, they usually want to help u out. Shit maybe the gear is bad and he got a bad batch of raws, and if you brought it up u could have actually helped ur source out by bringing it to his attention.


----------



## regular (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Many did that on ology and got ****ed. Wasn't going to take that chance. I know "this isn't ology" but I'm not just gonna take someone's word for it.
> 
> And again this wasn't the intention of the thread. It got out of hand...As do many other threads.



What specifically does a piece of shit board like steroidology have to do with us?


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 13, 2014)

Damn it regs u beat me to it and said it better.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

regular said:


> What specifically does a piece of shit board like steroidology have to do with us?



The situation? People feeling they got bunk gear on ology get scammed...The initial assumption was I'm getting ****ed and apparently so are others. PMing a source keeps things quiet. Just like ology likes it. I wasn't taking that chance here. I don't know any of you personally. Idk if you're a "swell honest guy".

Again the thread got out of hand and went way off base. But I like the end result. Everything is on the table and the problem has been addressed.


----------



## mugzy (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> The situation? *People feeling they got bunk gear on ology get scammed...The initial assumption was I'm getting ****ed and apparently so are others. PMing a source keeps things quiet. Just like ology likes it.* I wasn't taking that chance here. I don't know any of you personally. Idk if you're a "swell honest guy".
> 
> Again the thread got out of hand and went way off base. But I like the end result. Everything is on the table and the problem has been addressed.



Actually you are wrong, what pisses people off about ology is the staff will delete negative posts about the sources that are paying them monthly fee's. We do not delete negative source posts and we do not take money from sources hence there is no reservations by staff to let posts remain. The only common thing about this forum and ology is that they are both forums and that is it.

I do not like having to make a post in this type of thread as it is not in my or the staff's best interest to be involved in personal transactions. With respect to the sources the burden rests firmly on them to prove themselves to the audience.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

admin said:


> Actually you are wrong, what pisses people off about ology is the staff will delete negative posts about the sources that are paying them monthly fee's. We do not delete negative source posts and we do not take money from sources hence there is no reservations by staff to let posts remain. The only common thing about this forum and ology is that they are both forums and that is it.



Yea I know all about the deleting posts...been there done that. That's the reason I came here. But, that's not to say that UG isn't smarter than those dumb ****s. I'd rather assume the worst. Like I said I don't know who any of you are. And I also didn't start this shit storm. I started a thread. It went south. I went along for a bit then decided I didn't like the way it was going and tried turning my angle around.


----------



## regular (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> The situation? People feeling they got bunk gear on ology get scammed...The initial assumption was I'm getting ****ed and apparently so are others. PMing a source keeps things quiet. Just like ology likes it. I wasn't taking that chance here. I don't know any of you personally. Idk if you're a "swell honest guy".
> 
> Again the thread got out of hand and went way off base. But I like the end result. Everything is on the table and the problem has been addressed.



It's unfortunate that your only frame of reference is a board which is a scammer haven. I'm trying to help you out here man. No one is saying you can't talk to people about an order you were dissatisfied with but attacking a guy without even letting him know there was an issue with your order isn't cool either. Don't be surprised if vendors stop allowing you to place orders with them if you continue with this course of action.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

regular said:


> It's unfortunate that your only frame of reference is a board which is a scammer haven. I'm trying to help you out here man. No one is saying you can't talk to people about an order you were dissatisfied with but attacking a guy without even letting him know there was an issue with your order isn't cool either. Don't be surprised if vendors stop allowing you to place orders with them if you continue with this course of action.



Yea I understand. But as I said above I'd rather assume the worst. Maybe I burned my connection with FD, and maybe even sfg and cvl. Shit happens. I hope that's not the case but that's up to them.
and again this wwasn't the intention of the thread. Like I mentioned to admin about I didn't  start the shit storm. Yes I went too far along with it and then tried turning the angle around. And now I've addressed the outcome.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

I do have much more respect for the staff for at least letting It play out on its own.


----------



## regular (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I do have much more respect for the staff for at least letting It play out on its own.



We don't want you guys to be scared to talk about stuff. We're not going to ban you if you don't like an order or kiss ass. 

We want to be fair with everyone. We don't want sources abusing users or users abusing sources.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

regular said:


> We don't want you guys to be scared to talk about stuff. We're not going to ban you if you don't like an order or kiss ass.
> 
> We want to be fair with everyone. We don't want sources abusing users or users abusing sources.



To be honest after I changed my attitude towards the situation my main concern was observing how the staff handled the situation. How much they "defended" FD. Like what you can find on ology. Like i said...i wasnt go  a just trust someones word i didnt know.
I was pleased with the result. Most simply stated there could be other reasons to the problem and to allow FD TO RESPOND TO THE THREAD. I'm pleased yall allowed him to defend himself.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 13, 2014)

I still say my first orals from fd felt off. I did chalk it up and have waited.
After all this. Im still going to try fds caps because I want too. This goes with anything we do. We try out things first before we marry em. I ****ed plenty of hood rat ratchet pigs before I settled with my model wife.  

What I mean is.
I want to try the caps because its how I am. I want my experience.

I just need to get my shit on my hands before I go pulling things.
Thanks.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 13, 2014)

Why are some so quick to label someone a scammer?  As far as who I do business with, some forget I am a private source and will remain private.  Even though some of you may see my list on here does not automatically allow u to order.  As I stated before I will get to the bottom of whatever issue is thrown at me and those who act like asses, show disrespect, apparently have a different agenda.  There is a right way and a wrong way to handle an unpleasant exp, and some have gone way beyond what is the norm.....

I switched to caps due to many not liking the clumps in the liquid orals I was offering, and that was a small number of users.  I can clearly see how someone could get an incorrect dose if the compound is not fully dissolved.  So I have time and time again made changes based on negative feedback.  The same goes with all the compounds I carry, if enough people request a certain compound, I will look into carrying it.  And in some rare occasions I turn down requests due to not enough people wanting an item or if its an item one of my powder guys does not carry.....


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

I want you all to know that FD has responded to me.  He is taking care of this and will do whatever it takes to make sure his orals are on point.  I wish this thread would not have gotten off track as bad as it has.  That said, we move on and learn from it.

Regardless of what has been said in this longest thread ever, he is stepping up and making things right.  There is NOTHING more you can ask of a person than this.  Things sometimes get messed up, many times not to the fault of our own.  What we do to correct it makes all the difference and FD is doing just that.  That is the mark of a true professional.

Now if I get some new product from him I obviously won't be taking it any time soon.  I will, however, follow up with the results in the future to indeed compare my current orals with the new ones.  It would be nice in the meantime to hear some SUCCESS stories about FDs orals.  If you are planning on getting some still do so and post up your results and your thoughts.  

Doing this is important not only for other members here to be confident in what they buy but it also helps FD know what is going on and if adjustments need to be made. This is only fair to FD and it is the least we can do before going nuts. This is a win win for everyone. FD has shown me nothing but respect and courtesy in dealing with this.  Let's show him the same shall we?


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2014)

There are certain protocols that should be followed if you are not satisfied with an order. The first thing that you do is PM the source and explain the issue.  The source will get back to you with hopefully an acceptable answer/resolution to the issue.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

I just dont see how a newb like frank who never did i real cycle in his life csan say fd gear is bunk...I just dont get it...Frank u can say whats on your mind but a guy who never used shit saying somethings bunk is just bullshit..u got a pic frank so we can see this amazing body u got from other gear u never did compare to the fd gear...cause i got pics of me before fd gear and after..lets just say i look alittle different now..I sold a shit load of fd var to so many guys who would kill me if it was bunk..I really mean they will kill me as in shot to death..You said u did many vars but fds gave u joint pain..how do u know u didnt pull something or just have a issue with a joint? man i hate seeing a good guy like fd who helped me counts less times get burned like this..fukkin sad...mods stop telling me to be nice ok...this aint the boy scouts


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

Fd a scammer lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

a lover of pps and trannies yes...scammer no


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Even though some of you may see my list on here does not automatically allow u to order.



This is me now lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> This is me now lol



should be....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 13, 2014)

FD is not getting burned, there r a few unhappy customers who have options.  The more people continue to comment on this thread the longer this will linger.  Those who are unhappy know how to reach me, I am not hiding or invisible......


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 13, 2014)

well this escalated quite quickly. I will simply give my input on past experiences... I am by far a moderate user on here, at best. Every order that I have ever gotten for myself or for friends from FD, have been great, labs included. The only think I can say that I did not feel was the tren, but I cam to realize that I am inhuman and dont feel much. I also tried 2 other private labs tren and felt the same... severe cough, nasty taste. I also simply gave these vials to a friend who was wanting to order and I gave it to him to use, guy leaned down like a mofo. Ive ran prop, e, and cyp from FD... bloods were spot on. I will get vials for my friends rather than them attempting to buy off some scam site with god knows what in it. FD has always responded to my questions via PM in a timely manner. Man of his gear and word. Not to be on his PP, though its a great one apparently, I cant recall any less than great instances. Just my 3 cents. Hope all gets going again.


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2014)

Alright! I'm closing this thread to prevent more BS.  FD has responded contact him thru PM.


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2014)

Seems like some are not done here.  Have at it I'm done with this thread.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2014)

Send me some orals I'll let u know if they're real.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2014)

his viagra sure works..i fukked the shit outta my milf today


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2014)

Not contacting the source first is fckking retarded to say the least. If you don't give him the chance to make it right, well then obviously you're gonna get screwed - You're just shooting yourself in the foot! is this not common sense??


And assuming the worst is retarded in this situtation, bc then the only thing you can do over the internet is make accusations that you got scammed. Why would anyone want to do business with someone who freaks the fckk out over what might be an honest mistake?


You always contact the source first, then give staff the heads up, then make a public statement (in the trusted section). This systems works bc this is not Ology and staff will not ban you before you get the chance to share your experience - good or bad. If you think sketchy shit like that will happen then wtf are you doing on the board ordering from these guys to begin with?


Franky, you gotta chill bro. This is the trusted section for a reason, gotta have a little faith homie.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Not contacting the source first is fckking retarded to say the least. If you don't give him the chance to make it right, well then obviously you're gonna get screwed - You're just shooting yourself in the foot! is this not common sense??
> 
> 
> And assuming the worst is retarded in this situtation, bc then the only thing you can do over the internet is make accusations that you got scammed. Why would anyone want to do business with someone who freaks the fckk out over what might be an honest mistake?
> ...




Jesus ****ing christ why don't you just rehash about 75 previous posts and fan the flames that have already been put out.  This has all been said.  You are not helping here brother.

DF please close this god damn thread.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 13, 2014)

I asked DF to re-open the thread because I was hearing that it was closed to protect a source and all the usual ology shit.  If you want it closed it will be closed, but not because the staff is protecting anyone.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I asked DF to re-open the thread because I was hearing that it was closed to protect a source and all the usual ology shit.  If you want it closed it will be closed, but not because the staff is protecting anyone.



Nah I understand.  I just hate to fan flames man.  All good. Thanks Rump.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2014)

My issue with FD wasn't brought into this thread because it's been long in the past. It wasnt severe and the product wasn't fake or underdosed to my knowledge.. 

I pmed him and he respectfully responded and he is showing to be a man of his word in my regards. 

If he is saying he will fix the problem then give him the chance. Enough of the name calling low class shit on both sides..

Read back, I've given fd alot of good reviews in the past and as an honest member I had an issue with my last order and I am satisfied from what I heard from him today. 

Name calling and shit talking is only showing weakness on the Internet IMO

Post up and say what u want but keep it respectful.. I'm not a mod I just think if a source is trying to make right then shut up and accept it.

As far as staff. They take this shit serious and are letting guys voice concerns, no filtering but I ask as a member to please cool it with the back n fourth shit.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Not contacting the source first is fckking retarded to say the least. If you don't give him the chance to make it right, well then obviously you're gonna get screwed - You're just shooting yourself in the foot! is this not common sense??
> 
> 
> And assuming the worst is retarded in this situtation, bc then the only thing you can do over the internet is make accusations that you got scammed. Why would anyone want to do business with someone who freaks the fckk out over what might be an honest mistake?
> ...



I have to chill? Was I the one ranting on about all my bunk gear? No. Was I the one that started the shit storm? No.

FD has confirmed that for me thank you. I have talked to him.
If you go back to the first page and reread the first few pages you can see who started the flame and who did most of the pointing.
I think I stayed pretty level headed throughout the entire thing.
I started the thread about BUNK UGLS...not any specific lab.
It turned into specifics. ..things went south...then they got sorted out. I've seen far worse threads my friend. Do not single me out here as if I came out guns a blazing shooting down FD. He and I have talked already.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I would.
> 2 different people using the same drol with NO WEIGHT GAIN. Not much of a coincidence.
> Low test levels on bloods at just under a gram of test?
> I'll never order that grape seed oil again.


were you ranting about fake gear? lol page #2...  grape seed oil


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 13, 2014)

I asked DF to reopen the thread so we could continue to talk about experiences with labs, not to get into little back and forths with each other.  That's why DF closed it in the first place.  Lets try to keep it respectful and on point.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2014)

Not trying to call you out bro, just saying we all have been through some shit with sketchy boards, that's why this place was created. And we've had our own problems here too. I remember the pfm rips event (falsely accused of scamming) and the pinnacle pimping by Ez. Lots of history, and we make it through by not turning on each other (at least not so quickly lol). 


Shit happens, it's inevitable. but we have to remember how to deal with shit appropriately. Otherwise trust goes to shit and the board slowly falls apart.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 13, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I asked DF to reopen the thread so we could continue to talk about experiences with labs, not to get into little back and forths with each other.  That's why DF closed it in the first place.  Lets try to keep it respectful and on point.



My bad rump... I'll shut up now


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

Never mind lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Not trying to call you out bro, just saying we all have been through some shit with sketchy boards, that's why this place was created. And we've had our own problems here too. I remember the pfm rips event (falsely accused of scamming) and the pinnacle pimping by Ez. Lots of history, and we make it through by not turning on each other (at least not so quickly lol).
> 
> 
> Shit happens, it's inevitable. but we have to remember how to deal with shit appropriately. Otherwise trust goes to shit and the board slowly falls apart.



And my main point was the fact you told me to chill...I'm not the only one with an attitude in that thread and I didn't launch the shit storm. I've sorted out my issues with FD.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 13, 2014)

Let's talk about pinnacle lol


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 13, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Not trying to call you out bro, just saying we all have been through some shit with sketchy boards, that's why this place was created. And we've had our own problems here too. I remember the pfm rips event (falsely accused of scamming) and the pinnacle pimping by Ez. Lots of history, and we make it through by not turning on each other (at least not so quickly lol).
> 
> 
> Shit happens, it's inevitable. but we have to remember how to deal with shit appropriately. Otherwise trust goes to shit and the board slowly falls apart.



Nothing to call out brother.  I made my peace with FD when this thread began and after 125 posts.  He took care of it and we are good, back to business.

The problem is unless you read every single post then you really don't have good context and coming late to the party only fans the flames.  I know you mean well so we are good dude.  Have a great day.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 13, 2014)

Joliver was the first person to say flying dragon sold bunk drol.  Everyone cut frank some slack.

I won't be checking this thread often for responses, so just send your  hate mail to my secretary---frank.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 13, 2014)

Back on topic... 

Yes I have been burned by a lab.. Called uncleZ.. Nut sure if you have heard of this lab...  There kinda private lol


----------



## Yaya (Jun 13, 2014)

Zeek and authentics aka eminence

Both times the staff removed these piles of shit and I was compensated. 

These are real scammer and burners...

no source on this board should even be mentioned on the same day as those faggots


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 14, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Zeek and authentics aka eminence
> 
> Both times the staff removed these piles of shit and I was compensated.
> 
> ...



x2 on Zeke. Burn in hell, Sucka.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> x2 on Zeke. Burn in hell, Sucka.



I think he's at the biggest barbecue he's ever been to as we speak.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 14, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> Yes I have been burned by a lab.. Called uncleZ.. Nut sure if you have heard of this lab...  There kinda private lol



Maintenance Man can tell you all about uncle z


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2014)

I think most of us can to be honest


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2014)

joliver said:


> Joliver was the first person to say flying dragon sold bunk drol.  Everyone cut frank some slack.
> 
> I won't be checking this thread often for responses, so just send your  hate mail to my secretary---frank.



joli i took his liquid drol..was it the best i ever had  no..but it was far from bunk..i gained strength from day 1 and size ..true i stack a ton of shit but i know drugs...it wasnt bunk


----------



## Jada (Jun 14, 2014)

**** pinnacle!  Fkin test hurt and gave me lumps on my shoulder and ass!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2014)

Jada said:


> **** pinnacle!  Fkin test hurt and gave me lumps on my shoulder and ass!



From the look of it, every lab has burned u

Give this lifestyle up

Receive ur food stamps,  wic for the babies.. and be the hard earning minority that u are..

All the best

YAYA


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2014)

jada runs a cycle every 3 years


----------



## Jada (Jun 14, 2014)

July 7 is cycle day fker^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2014)

Jada said:


> July 7 is cycle day fker^^^^^^^^^^^



Good luck pal..


----------



## Jada (Jun 14, 2014)

Yaya said:


> From the look of it, every lab has burned u
> 
> Give this lifestyle up
> 
> ...



Lmfao! I just had jerk chicken with rice mmmm Jamaican style, plus a top pop soda


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 14, 2014)

I ran some Ram test I bought off a buddy a few years ago. Did bloods after five weeks and wasn't even shut down plus my test levels were consistent with pre cycle blood work.
 He is a good bro and had no idea it was crap. I wasn't as pissed about the money as I was about wasting 5 weeks on bunk ass shit.


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2014)

CVL got me jacked.  Where do I get my refund?


----------



## Joliver (Jun 14, 2014)

This thread was not for nothing. We all know that blasting a source in public is not forbidden, nobody will get banned, and it is beneficial to everyone for the truth to be out there.

It is always best for the source to know that something is up with his gear.  It is always good for elite members to know when a source is having issues.  

This board aint big enough for people to avoid each other.   Bro's who got bad gear should go to FD and give him a chance to get it right.  Regardless of whether or not you had harsh words about it, settle up. I'm sure he doesn't want a permanently pissed off customer, you dont want to lose the gear.  All pro's no cons.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2014)

POB sold me fake Poptarts!

There was no filling inside!


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine were all filler, no tart.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 14, 2014)

I think mine wa crean filled.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 14, 2014)

This one time, with this lab, you know?...yea...that...f#ck that guy...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 14, 2014)

On a serious note, I've worked with SFG, CVL and now FD. I've had nothing but positive experiences across the board and I'm relatively anal about bloodwork so I feel I'm on solid ground with this assertion. I don't run orals so can't speak on those who have had issues there, but IME the quality of product and the professionalism of service in each instance are well above anything I've ever experienced in my 15+ years in this game. Not to say that bad batches can't happen, nor that we shouldn't discuss it when they do, just that in my experience these blokes are setting the bar higher than just about all the others in the space.

FWIW, and not looking to kiss ass here at all just stating how I feel, I'm very grateful for the likes of these Lads, the way in which they handle their business and the quality of their product. 

P.S. - I like turtles.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 14, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> On a serious note, I've worked with SFG, CVL and now FD. I've had nothing but positive experiences across the board and I'm relatively anal about bloodwork so I feel I'm on solid ground with this assertion. I don't run orals so can't speak on those who have had issues there, but IME the quality of product and the professionalism of service in each instance are well above anything I've ever experienced in my 15+ years in this game. Not to say that bad batches can't happen, nor that we shouldn't discuss it when they do, just that in my experience these blokes are setting the bar higher than just about all the others in the space.
> 
> FWIW, and not looking to kiss ass here at all just stating how I feel, I'm very grateful for the likes of these Lads, the way in which they handle their business and the quality of their product.
> 
> P.S. - I like turtles.



What kind of turles?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## regular (Jun 14, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> POB sold me fake Poptarts!
> 
> There was no filling inside!



POB, verified poptart scammer.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 14, 2014)

regular said:


> POB, verified poptart scammer.




I knew POB was black!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Cant sleep, thanks guys.....
> 
> 
> FD is not a scammer, a thief, fly by night or some dumbass who just arrived on the forums yesterday......
> ...



1st of all, who the fukk talks like like that??? FD this and FD that. You speak in the third person like you're some sort of god...when actually you're a drug dealer. Get over yourself and come back to earth for a lil while huh? And spare me the fukking guilt trip bullshit that everyone else here is falling for. Yeah I took psychology too pal and you aint gonna mind fukk me. 

I am THE most unhappiest customer and Ill tell you why: 1st of all my shit was weak or bunk. Your excuse to the problem is to blame others. The raw dealer??? No I don't deal with him, I deal with you. So don't start bringing in 3rd parties I don't fukking know. If he gave you less than steller shit, thats you're problem, not mine and you better be checking the purity of what you get cause last I checked drug dealers aren't honest. Including you. Maybe I didnt contact you 1st but whats the fukking point?? There are several members with the same exact problem. That tells me this ISN'T an isolated incident. I don't need your bullshit excuse about the weather changing or how you might have forgotten something. You're entrused waaaaay more than some fukking small time rec dealer. You better not have any fukk ups like this or that says your game is slipping. And its not by fukking accident.

You made a big fukking mistake and instead of saying, yeah I fukked this up big time, you deflect to the raw dealer or give some other bullshit excuse like forgetting to put the actual steroid in the filler. How fukking stupid do you take us for?? In this game there should be ZERO mistakes made. My orals should always work. My gear should always work. Especially at the intended dosage requirements that are the norm for every other steroid user out there. If you cant even mix filler right to make capsules properly, then don't do it!! I wonder what conditions the gear must have. 

To me its a boldface lie. You deliberately put less active compound in the caps thinking you could get away with it. Why not FD isn't going anywhere remember??? Everybody drools over the PP man. You're here to stay and so is your gear that I can bet my fukking bottom dollar, wont have problems of this magnitude again for awhile. People will be examining your shit every time now. Maybe before you could ride off the smoking dikk trail of the guys here that pump you up and you know exactly who I mean. Not now buddy. People are onto your lil game and its been snubbed. And apparently so is your turf. I see someone bringing in dbol and drol when they can. That's gotta hurt the pocket of "FD" cause we know they are big sellers. But thats gonna make a fair marketplace and leave you less of a monopoly on everything tho isn't it?? That will force you to bring standards back up to par and stop fukking around. 

I get it tho. Greed is a mother****er. Sometimes a lil bit isn't enuf and you want the whole pie. Just try not biting off more than you can chew...successfully. 

One more thing, don't you EVER fukking threaten ME with some bullshit about my personal information. You want to make threats and tell me you don't forget about shit and infer that you're gonna do somethin to me for giving ME shit product????!!!! You'll see a muther****er that just checked out and will fukk you up. I don't give a fukk who you are to anyone. You wanna threaten me pal???!! Go ahead. See how far that gets you business man. I don't take kindly to that fukking cowardly bullshit and if something EVER comes up, you better believe on your fukking ass, I WILL find you. You know exactly who I am and where to find me. Don't think for a second that you aren't as easy to find.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> 1st of all, who the fukk talks like like that??? FD this and FD that. You speak in the third person like you're some sort of god...when actually you're a drug dealer. Get over yourself and come back to earth for a lil while huh? And spare me the fukking guilt trip bullshit that everyone else here is falling for. Yeah I took psychology too pal and you aint gonna mind fukk me.
> 
> I am THE most unhappiest customer and Ill tell you why: 1st of all my shit was weak or bunk. Your excuse to the problem is to blame others. The raw dealer??? No I don't deal with him, I deal with you. So don't start bringing in 3rd parties I don't fukking know. If he gave you less than steller shit, thats you're problem, not mine and you better be checking the purity of what you get cause last I checked drug dealers aren't honest. Including you. Maybe I didnt contact you 1st but whats the fukking point?? There are several members with the same exact problem. That tells me this ISN'T an isolated incident. I don't need your bullshit excuse about the weather changing or how you might have forgotten something. You're entrused waaaaay more than some fukking small time rec dealer. You better not have any fukk ups like this or that says your game is slipping. And its not by fukking accident.
> 
> ...



wow MM for a fat pusssy u sure talk tough..I wouldnt mind choking the fuk outta u myself


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> 1st of all, who the fukk talks like like that??? FD this and FD that. You speak in the third person like you're some sort of god...when actually you're a drug dealer. Get over yourself and come back to earth for a lil while huh? And spare me the fukking guilt trip bullshit that everyone else here is falling for. Yeah I took psychology too pal and you aint gonna mind fukk me.
> 
> I am THE most unhappiest customer and Ill tell you why: 1st of all my shit was weak or bunk. Your excuse to the problem is to blame others. The raw dealer??? No I don't deal with him, I deal with you. So don't start bringing in 3rd parties I don't fukking know. If he gave you less than steller shit, thats you're problem, not mine and you better be checking the purity of what you get cause last I checked drug dealers aren't honest. Including you. Maybe I didnt contact you 1st but whats the fukking point?? There are several members with the same exact problem. That tells me this ISN'T an isolated incident. I don't need your bullshit excuse about the weather changing or how you might have forgotten something. You're entrused waaaaay more than some fukking small time rec dealer. You better not have any fukk ups like this or that says your game is slipping. And its not by fukking accident.
> 
> ...



Hey bro he didn't threaten anyone with info he just gave an example is the way I saw it, Magnum Labs threatens people with info by saying he will put info out as a threat FD said it more in a way of if he was a scammer he thinks the info would be more valuable he didn't say he would do so in fact he stated he deletes info like we all do after a transaction.

Your beef is your beef I won't even get in the way of that but I will say FD indeed did not threaten to use info or he would have been banned instantly.


----------



## regular (Jun 14, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Hey bro he didn't threaten anyone with info he  just gave an example is the way I saw it, Magnum Labs threatens people  with info by saying he will put info out as a threat FD said it more in a  way of if he was a scammer he thinks the info would be more valuable he  didn't say he would do so in fact he stated he deletes info like we all  do after a transaction.
> 
> Your beef is your beef I won't even get in the way of that but I will  say FD indeed did not threaten to use info or he would have been banned  instantly.



I was the person who initiated Mag getting kicked off that board for threatening to post info.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2014)

regular said:


> I was the person who initiated Mag getting kicked off that board for threatening to post info.


Good for you, he does it on any board he is on and it's BS.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Hey bro he didn't threaten anyone with info he just gave an example is the way I saw it, Magnum Labs threatens people with info by saying he will put info out as a threat FD said it more in a way of if he was a scammer he thinks the info would be more valuable he didn't say he would do so in fact he stated he deletes info like we all do after a transaction.
> 
> Your beef is your beef I won't even get in the way of that but I will say FD indeed did not threaten to use info or he would have been banned instantly.



SFG I know you don't know exactly all the details but I know a threat  when I hear one. It was in the chat when this 1st came out and a few  other people seen it as well. It was clearly inferred that he could take  personal info and do what he wanted with it. That shit doesn't fly with me and it only pissed me off even more.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> SFG I know you don't know exactly all the details but I know a threat  when I hear one. It was in the chat when this 1st came out and a few  other people seen it as well. It was clearly inferred that he could take  personal info and do what he wanted with it. That shit doesn't fly with me and it only pissed me off even more.



I know nothing about in chat just this thread so your correct I only speak on this thread about that.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> wow MM for a fat pusssy u sure talk tough..I wouldnt mind choking the fuk outta u myself



Bundy, you're an insecure fukking piece of shit that likes to fukk married women. That's no challenge you pussy. They will fukk the plumber for christs sake. They aren't very picky. Try a real woman with morals and respect. Oh wait, you don't have any so why would they want you?? Plus youre so fukking insecure with yourself and body that you cant kick juice. Keep it up Bundy. Lets hear more of your amazing knowledge.

Going grade school calling me fat and attempting to worry me with your internet tough guy talk. We all know you were a bitch and steroids gave you balls. Not me buddy, Ive been fukking people up long before drugs.


----------



## regular (Jun 14, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Good for you, he does it on any board he is on and it's BS.



As far as I know he closed up shop after he was kicked off the board. 



Maintenance Man said:


> SFG I know you don't know exactly all the  details but I know a threat  when I hear one. It was in the chat when  this 1st came out and a few  other people seen it as well. It was  clearly inferred that he could take  personal info and do what he wanted  with it. That shit doesn't fly with me and it only pissed me off even  more.



I specifically asked you guys to  keep this thread professional and mature. No one threatened to post  your information. 

Posting content which belongs in the trusted area in the shout can cause you to lose your status here.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2014)

Regs I'm trying to be as cool as I can. Bundy just attacked me with verbal insults so I gave him a retort.

 No its not the fact FD posted any of my info, it was a veil threat and doing so in the future for retribution of my standing. I know exactly what he was saying. He was pissed and wanted to show his power. Thats was THE wrong way to do it


----------



## regular (Jun 14, 2014)

Bundy, please don't antagonize MM. You're winding each other up and it's not constructive.



Maintenance Man said:


> Regs I'm trying to be as cool as I can. Bundy just attacked me with verbal insults so I gave him a retort.
> 
> No its not the fact FD posted any of my info, it was a veil threat and doing so in the future for retribution of my standing. I know exactly what he was saying. He was pissed and wanted to show his power. Thats was THE wrong way to do it



I believe you're misinterpreting his post. Speak your mind but please keep the thread professional and mature.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 14, 2014)

I think what MM is getting at is mentioning sensitive info in ANY context can be interpreted as a threat. Mentioning that giving up personal info is more valuable can easily be seen as "hey...I know who you are..."
Catch my drift?

Whether it was meant that way or not...who knows...but I can see how it can be interpreted that way.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2014)

I will keep it professional Regs. I aim to do that so everyone gets a clear understanding of whats going on here. I dont believe Im misinterpreting his post as much as it is tied in with what he said in chat the night he came back. Im not the only person to feel this way either. There are several people that heard and interpreted the exact same thing I did.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2014)

regular said:


> Bundy, please don't antagonize MM. You're winding each other up and it's not constructive.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're misinterpreting his post. Speak your mind but please keep the thread professional and mature.



ok regs i will do what u say..but keep in mind MM is the same guy who knew his tren was bunk from another lab and just kept shooting and shooting ...even after i told him to stop shooting bunk shit ..he went up to 1300mg on tren...what kinda idiot shoots shit and knows its bunk but wont stop...sorry regs but this kid has no clue...and yes i love fukkin married women


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I think what MM is getting at is mentioning sensitive info in ANY context can be interpreted as a threat. Mentioning that giving up personal info is more valuable can easily be seen as "hey...I know who you are..."
> Catch my drift?
> 
> Whether it was meant that way or not...who knows...but I can see how it can be interpreted that way.



This is exactly what I mean Frank. Believe me, Ive had plenty of threats on me and I know it when I hear it. I never say things unless I mean em and dammit thats one thing you don't do. Cause if you pull a gun on somebody, you better be prepared to kill em.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ok regs i will do what u say..but keep in mind MM is the same guy who knew his tren was bunk from another lab and just kept shooting and shooting ...even after i told him to stop shooting bunk shit ..he went up to 1300mg on tren...what kinda idiot shoots shit and knows its bunk but wont stop...sorry regs but this kid has no clue...and yes i love fukkin married women



Are you fukking deaf???!!! Did you not hear what Regs JUST told you??! Oh but you're a vet and can talk to people however you like? Bundy just quit while youre ahead man. I dont wanna trash you but I will. Its too easy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 14, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Are you fukking deaf???!!! Did you not hear what Regs JUST told you??! Oh but you're a vet and can talk to people however you like? Bundy just quit while youre ahead man. I dont wanna trash you but I will. Its too easy



trash me how fat boy..keep blasting that bunk bitch


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> ok regs i will do what u say..but keep in mind MM is the same guy who knew his tren was bunk from another lab and just kept shooting and shooting ...even after i told him to stop shooting bunk shit ..he went up to 1300mg on tren...what kinda idiot shoots shit and knows its bunk but wont stop...sorry regs but this kid has no clue...and yes i love fukkin married women



It was underdosed...not completely bunk. He did get something out of it but he had to use a LOT of oil to do it...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> trash me how fat boy..keep blasting that bunk bitch



Oh Bundy, I think you have zero clue of what you're doing. Keep it up tho. I like to hear it. Gives me a rush


----------



## regular (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys, this is a sensitive thread. Please keep it on point. 

Regarding FD threatening to post your information, I didn't see what was posted in the shout. I interpreted the portion of FD's post you're referring to as: hypothetically, if he were a scammer, which it is his position that he is not a scammer, he could utilize your information to scam you in a way you're not considering. Perhaps taking a mortgage out on your house or something along those lines. However, he deletes clients shipping information and does not store it, because he is not a scammer.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2014)

I recall the incident with magnum and him actually revealing a well liked veterans information at AB


That was shitty and I'm glad the staff there dealt with that


----------



## Jada (Jun 14, 2014)

What the ****.. I thought people were done already with this back and forth issue.  Every one CALM THE 
F U C K DOWN.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow...  Bundy banned...  This temp?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 14, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Wow...  Bundy banned...  This temp?




This threw me off too.. I'm thinking something went down in the shout cuz he didn't even act up in this thread.. well not enough to get banned


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 14, 2014)

Bundy will be back


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 14, 2014)

Good to know


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 14, 2014)

Everyone else tho needs to relax. No one is posting private info. If FD (or anyone else) pulled some shit like that it would get deleted and they be banned, no big deal. People getting riled up like they're about to throw hands (ya both sides), lets just remember it's the internet... you can't come off being tough on the internet - with the exception of biggerben


Ya some people hold FD to a high standard, but no one here thinks he's god or that no ones gear could possibly be better. He's a good brother and a good source, better than most. He's no joke, but at the same time no business (legal or not) has a 100% satisfaction rate. Even the great businesses that care about customers have shit go sideways on them - it happens. No need to accuse them of intentionally fucckin you - it just creates bad blood


----------



## regular (Jun 14, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> This threw me off too.. I'm thinking something went down in the shout cuz he didn't even act up in this thread.. well not enough to get banned



I requested that BB not antagonize MM. He said he wouldn't antagonize MM but continued to, so I banned him. 

There were more antagonistic posts from BB in this thread, after my request, which someone from the staff apparently decided to remove.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 15, 2014)

MM, I understand you were antagonised...  but you are verging on being out of line.  I am asking you right now to conduct yourself professionally and respectfully.  I know you are upset, and I respect that, but my understanding is that those with issues will be made whole so please control your emotions.  The bottom line is no ugl has the resources of a pharmaceutical company so we must understand that there will always be the possibility of error.  If you aren't willing to accept that then this isn't the game for you.  Now, as someone that was scammed for over $2600 I feel comfortable telling you to calm down and give FD a chance to make it right.  The fact that I even took the time yo respond to this thread should tell you something.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2014)

All I know is the issue with POB needs to be addressed and he needs to step forward because these bunk Poptarts are bullshit!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2014)

I ordered these!






.
.
.
.
But received this shit!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 15, 2014)

Hahahahahaa


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 15, 2014)

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/pop-tarts-being-made-gif/


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2014)

POB = Poptarts Of Bullshit!


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 15, 2014)

See you should have sprung for the new peanut butter or even better the chocolate peanut butter poptarts. I see you got strawberry now I understand the mistake with your batch completely sfg.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 15, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> All I know is the issue with POB needs to be addressed and he needs to step forward because these bunk Poptarts are bullshit!


They're not bunk SFG. They are under dosed. He sucked out all of the filling.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> They're not bunk SFG. They are under dosed. He sucked out all of the filling.



I'm going to fund out where he lives and when he isn't home I'll break in and jiz in his Poptarts!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 15, 2014)

If some see me as a God, that is their business, has nothing to do with you....But it obviously disturbs you....

Not playing mind games with you or anyone else, again u have some serious issues with me that go well beyond an unsatisfied order....

As an unhappy customer, which by the way is very few out of the hundreds of happy ones each month, you have been given options of replacement of product or your money back.  To date you have chosen neither of the options, yet continue to bad mouth me.  Its apparent your motives are crystal clear, tarnish my reputation.  Good luck with that!

I am a very honest person, you think you know me by placing 1 small order?  All drug dealers are dishonest?  You really have a strange view of the world.  You keep repeating these "several members with the same problem" yet its actually less than a handful, all of which have been in communication with me and are satisfied with what has been offered to them.

I dont control the weather, so how can changing of the weather be a bullshit excuse?  I guess you live in an area where the weather never changes....

You sure do like to mislabel, I am not involved in recreational drug dealing....

I didnt **** up nor did I push this towards my powder sources....Many on here expressed that is could be a powder source issue, its not something I stated first, it was already out there.  And I never stated I forgot to add the compound to the filler, once again another lie stated by you.....In this game there are many mistakes that may occur, I can only control what I can control.  There is not a lab or Pharmaceutical company on the planet who has not made an error, it happens, no one person or company is perfect.  And when I make a mistake I take care of the mistake to the satisfaction of the customer.  My gear does work when it is applied to an individual whos body responds well with whatever compound they are taking, also a well balanced diet, proper water intake, good genetics, and a workout plan is mandatory to get any benefit from the gear.  If your lacking any of the above the results may not be to your liking.  But lets blame the lab instead.....I can mix filler just fine, you can stop over anytime and I can show you how its done.  And my lab conditions are just fine, so u dont need to worry about that as well....

U have no proof I put in less of an active compound into the caps, all u have is your own opinion.  I dont need to cheat anyone, you get further in life by being fair and honest.  People can examine my stuff, its expected.  I dont worry about the quality of my gear, I know its made correctly, people like you can worry about it....  People are not onto my "lil game", there is no game....Another one of your infamous mistatements.  You must be jealous of the positive feedback and want to lump it into the category of guys that pump me up.  I dont ask for people to pump me up nor do I expect it.  If people want to say honest statements about my gear or service then who am I to stop them, but once again it must get under your skin that so many people enjoy my gear....My turf is perfectly fine, I think you give this forum to much credit, its not a big chunk of my overall sales volume and it most likely never will, and I am perfectly fine with that.  Anadrol and Dbol are not big sellers, but why argue with you, you know my business and the market far better than I.  My "pocket" is fine and there is nothing u can say to make my pocket hurt.  I dont have a monopoly in this industry, instead of taking that Psychology class maybe you should have taken a Business class instead then maybe you would know the definition of "monopoly".  My standards are already high, far above "par" and I dont **** around when it comes to the people in this community.  

Thanks for the greed speech, not sure I would take any advice from someone at your level, but nice try.....

Threaten you?  Never threatened you, but u clearly threatened me in the last paragraph of your rant.  You act like a real tough guy behind your keyboard and I will leave it at that.  Your going to come after me because of one unsatisfied order?  You apparently have some issues and 2 much time on your hands....Another example of you living in a fantasy land, you dont even know me yet you r stating u will "Fukk me up"?  Only a fool would make that type of threat.....Bottom line you cant hurt me or my business....And that is really what the conspiracy is on your end, lets try to ruin a lab....Very strange and weird....






Maintenance Man said:


> 1st of all, who the fukk talks like like that??? FD this and FD that. You speak in the third person like you're some sort of god...when actually you're a drug dealer. Get over yourself and come back to earth for a lil while huh? And spare me the fukking guilt trip bullshit that everyone else here is falling for. Yeah I took psychology too pal and you aint gonna mind fukk me.
> 
> I am THE most unhappiest customer and Ill tell you why: 1st of all my shit was weak or bunk. Your excuse to the problem is to blame others. The raw dealer??? No I don't deal with him, I deal with you. So don't start bringing in 3rd parties I don't fukking know. If he gave you less than steller shit, thats you're problem, not mine and you better be checking the purity of what you get cause last I checked drug dealers aren't honest. Including you. Maybe I didnt contact you 1st but whats the fukking point?? There are several members with the same exact problem. That tells me this ISN'T an isolated incident. I don't need your bullshit excuse about the weather changing or how you might have forgotten something. You're entrused waaaaay more than some fukking small time rec dealer. You better not have any fukk ups like this or that says your game is slipping. And its not by fukking accident.
> 
> ...


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 15, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I'm going to fund out where he lives and when he isn't home I'll break in and jiz in his Poptarts!



New improved pop tarts. Fortified with testosterone.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 15, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> They're not bunk SFG. They are under dosed. He sucked out all of the filling.



They are fukin wallytarts, do you expect quality?  lol


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't see why this thread needs to continue. Too much disrespect has been
 dished out by everyone and it's bullshit. 
I am not defending FD because I have no reason to, I am only 2 weeks into his gear so I know nothing of it either way so far. Imo from reading every post here I think a couple of you guys went a little over board. Lets just say for now that the gear you got from FD is bunk. Does that make him a scamner? Did he intentionally try to F anyone?  We are all human fellas and mistakes are going to be made here and there. Nothing is perfect. It could very well be that FD was unaware of a problem with his gear If there really is or was a problem. To call the guy a scammer with out getting feed back from FD first is just outright out of line and look at all of the bullshit this thread has created because of it. I am reading here that FD has offered to replace the gear or refund your money. That does not sound like a scammer to me. 
We seem to have a good thing going here guys with a couple of good sponsors and I think everyone deserves respect and has a chance to find out what the problem is or was and has a chance to properly correct it and make it right before the mud starts slinging. 
Let's put this bullshit to rest. I think more than a fair solution has been offered and I think everyone can agree to that. No need for us to be at each other's throats. 
A couple of apologies I believe would be in order as well.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 15, 2014)

Now I want some ****ing pop tarts


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> This threw me off too.. I'm thinking something went down in the shout cuz he didn't even act up in this thread.. well not enough to get banned



He got a warning from regs but continued on...All he was doing was stirring the pot and Makin it worse.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2014)

*Out of these 4 labs it's only obvious which one is a scammer!*


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 15, 2014)

SF I see bitches like the one in the lower right hand corner everyday bro.


----------



## don draco (Jun 15, 2014)

I got back from vacation today and just happened to stumble by this thread.  I just finished reading through it.  You've conducted yourself like children. I'm disappointed to say the least.  If you believe that there's a problem with the gear, then why don't you contact the source and deal with the issue directly instead of badmouthing him and making baseless accusations? 

I'm all for freedom of speech concerning our experiences with the sources here, but you guys didn't even give FD a chance to correct the issue.  Instead of contacting him directly, you decided to blast him and accuse him of burning you?  That makes absolutely no sense.  I also don't understand why BB was banned for his comments but MM was not?  MM's response to FD was infinitely more offensive & uncalled for than *anything* BB posted in this thread.  

And for the record, I've used FD's drol and dbol with great results.  Please remember that gear isn't magic.  As FD stated, it doesn't work unless you do.   Also, it does not affect each user the same way. Some guys blow up with water on dbol, some gain minimal weight but see significant boosts in strength and performance.   The testosterone issue is the same.  Our bodies all process hormones differently.. one guy will test at 1800 ng / dL at 250 mg/wk, while another will test at 600 ng / dL at the same dosage of testosterone from the same batch.  Biochemical individuality governs the way in which our bodies respond to these compounds. You're delusional if you think two peoples' bodies will react the _exact_ same way to anabolic steroids.

Also, I'd like to know if this was your first time using these orals.  If so, how do you have anything to compare your results to?  As I said, I've used FD's drol and dbol with great success.  From my experience I don't blow up with water (which is almost entirely diet / e2 control related) from dbol but I make great strength gains.  I've used another lab's dbol with the _same_ results.  So I know it's legitimate dbol.  I have two experiences that I can contrast against each other, which ultimately allows me to really know how my body responds to the compound.  Initially I had actually thought that there was a problem with the dbol because I wasn't seeing fabled weight gain that was so often spoken about on the boards.  But then I realized how quickly my strength was increasing and realized that it was doing the job.   

This thread was uncalled for and I admire FD for responding the way he did despite the way in which this issue was addressed by those who are unhappy with the products.  I think I speak for many of the members here when I say that you all have a lot of learning to do.


----------



## regular (Jun 15, 2014)

don draco said:


> I also don't understand why BB was banned for his comments but MM was not?  MM's response to FD was infinitely more offensive & uncalled for than *anything* BB posted in this thread.



http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13239-Ever-been-burned-by-a-lab?p=205017&viewfull=1#post205017


----------



## don draco (Jun 15, 2014)

regular said:


> Bundy, please don't antagonize MM. You're winding each other up and it's not constructive.



BB was antagonizing MM, and MM was antagonizing (name-calling, false accusations, etc..) FD despite the fact that he offered to make things right.  The disrespect that FD is receiving is unwarranted. In BB's case I can see why he was upset about the claims that MM was making.  Several of them were accusations that are entirely baseless.  But there's absolutely no justification for MM's posts to FD.. whether he's angry or not. His posts to FD are accomplishing nothing more than what you stated above.. winding each other up needlessly & creating nonconstructive conversation.

However, I respect your judgement and decision Regs.  I'll stop posting in this thread now.. Otherwise I'll just be reigniting the flame


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm not even gonna quote any of the bullshit about anything cause its too much. I'm tired of reading it to be honest. The same shit going around in circles, over and over. He said, she said, that doesn't get anywhere because like I said, who's gonna believe me over FD??? Riiiiight.

I'm fine with leaving it as is. Keep your money FD. You said you gave an honest product. Honestly, even if you don't still have my info, I'm not gonna trust to give it to you now to repay or resend anything. Controlled delivery or cyanide/arsenic orals would be my guess.

Lastly, I do have an agenda. Its to get good, quality gear w/o getting ripped off. I dont care about your lab or how successful you become. I'm not out to fukk over any good names for the shilling of someones else. I'm just tired of getting fukked over and yeah, the shit rolls downhill. 

Lets go ahead and let this end here. I'll stop, you stop, we all stop. K? Good. 

And yeah that means all of you that want to put some snide fukking, smart ass comment to have the last word. Save it for the next MM hater thread. Thanks


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 15, 2014)

” Controlled delivery or cyanide/arsenic orals would be my guess. ”

Too far mm.


----------



## regular (Jun 15, 2014)

don draco said:


> BB was antagonizing MM, and MM was antagonizing (name-calling, false accusations, etc..) FD despite the fact that he offered to make things right.  The disrespect that FD is receiving is unwarranted. In BB's case I can see why he was upset about the claims that MM was making.  Several of them were accusations that are entirely baseless.  But there's absolutely no justification for MM's posts to FD.. whether he's angry or not. His posts to FD are accomplishing nothing more than what you stated above.. winding each other up needlessly & creating nonconstructive conversation.
> 
> However, I respect your judgement and decision Regs.  I'll stop posting in this thread now.. Otherwise I'll just be reigniting the flame



Feel free to post whatever you'd like to. I agree with most of what you've posted don. I understand the way BB's ban looks to someone just joining the thread now. Someone removed several of his posts which changes the way the thread played out. His ban is temporary though.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 15, 2014)

Fuk, I give up.  MM, when I said put the shovel down I didn't mean jump in a back hoe.  Christ.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 15, 2014)

Emotions are just running high. Greater minds will prevail.
It's all good rump.
You see what lack of an quality AI does on the board? Everybody must be using that last bad batches of natco aromasin.

Lol I kid I kid.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 15, 2014)

With all due respect, this is bullshit. These guys are talking shit just to cause bad blood. All the real members (old and new) know what this board is about and how much the staff care about operating a place where members come first. They don't have to let sources here at all and considering they aren't making shit off this, they would be more inclined to say - fucck it, no sources - bc it just causes more problems. 


Funny how the only dissatisfied customers here that handled themselves properly were DTown and myself. Seems like the other 3, for whatever reason, got this thread real fckking heated in a hurry.


Especially you MM. When your buddies have known when they have gone about shit the wrong way and that they will be in fact taken care of (as every member would be) you decide to bitch & moan again and in the same breathe state that we are all done and no one try to get the last word. MM you are very transparent, even filtered through a computer screen. Your schizophrenic emotional ramblings make it pretty apparent you don't know how to stand your ground in a respectful manner. It shows insecurity and weakness. It shows you are a bitch. 




Regs, don't let anyone delete this... now someone please ban me


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 15, 2014)

Seriously what the f*ck.... Stop this shit .. thought I set a good example how to handle situations when you're in doubt.. guess some peeps don't use common sense, courtesy, and respect. Don't like the gear? Buy from someone else, chalk it up as a loss and get over it. Plenty of blood tests here proving the gear from each source here is legit, not to mention results speak for themselves.. no results? Up your cals and train right.. 

I blame the recent wave of bunk AIs on emotions running high... 

Sent via Mobile


----------



## Yaya (Jun 15, 2014)

I think it's time for everyone to cool it

If someone has feedback or an issue be respectful in doing so


----------



## regular (Jun 15, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I wasn't the one using it BB and I'm not the only one here with a problem. Please read everything before you post.
> 
> Fact. Cappy had pretty low t levels on his gear.
> Fact. MM was running dbol and drol with very minimal gain.
> ...



How much weight did your friend gain by his third week?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 15, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> With all due respect, this is bullshit. These guys are talking shit just to cause bad blood. All the real members (old and new) know what this board is about and how much the staff care about operating a place where members come first. They don't have to let sources here at all and considering they aren't making shit off this, they would be more inclined to say - fucck it, no sources - bc it just causes more problems.
> 
> 
> Funny how the only dissatisfied customers here that handled themselves properly were DTown and myself. Seems like the other 3, for whatever reason, got this thread real fckking heated in a hurry.
> ...



Lupe Id love to see you say that bullshit to me personally. You're a fukking joke pal and Ill give you and Bundy the digits. Hell plenty of people know where I live. I told you guys to shut the fukk up but noooooo. You wanna keep on. 

 The only computer board tough guys a I see are the faggots calling me out for my opinion. 

Kepp your fukking bullshit up. See how a mutherfukker reacts. Keep it up, really. All this tough talk I can handle and pain even more. Id love to meet anyone of you that have a real life problem with me. Talk to Rumpy, he'll give you my number and we can hash it out like real people. Not computer pussies. BET ON THAT.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Lupe Id love to see you say that bullshit to me personally. You're a fukking joke pal and Ill give you and Bundy the digits. Hell plenty of people know where I live. I told you guys to shut the fukk up but noooooo. You wanna keep on.
> 
> The only computer board tough guys a I see are the faggots calling me out for my opinion.
> 
> Kepp your fukking bullshit up. See how a mutherfukker reacts. Keep it up, really. All this tough talk I can handle and pain even more. Id love to meet anyone of you that have a real life problem with me. Talk to Rumpy, he'll give you my number and we can hash it out like real people. Not computer pussies. BET ON THAT.



7 day ban for threatening other members.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 15, 2014)

Bloody hell, Guys. Come on and work this mess out like men. Don't need bros tearing into one-another on here, its one of the attributes that separates this board from the gaggle of others where such behaviours are commonplace. 

Settle this now, and not with threats of fists.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 15, 2014)

regular said:


> How much weight did your friend gain by his third week?



I have since resolved the issue with FD. I got some more info from the guy. It could be on HIM. So far now he's 8lbs up in 3 weeks. Oral only that's believable (yes found out the dumb **** ran it by itself). Even if it is drol. I still think he should be seeing more growth considering he's killing 5k cals a day.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 15, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I have since resolved the issue with FD. I got some more info from the guy. It could be on HIM. So far now he's 8lbs up in 3 weeks. Oral only that's believable (yes found out the dumb **** ran it by itself). Even if it is drol. I still think he should be seeing more growth considering he's killing 5k cals a day.



So let me get this straight... your guy gained 8 lbs in 3 weeks on an ORAL ONLY cycle and is claiming bunk product?  I'm not taking sides in this, but really guys???  I have a client right now shedding fat like a crazy man at 4200 calories so caloric intake means nothing to me.


----------



## regular (Jun 15, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I have since resolved the issue with FD. I got some more info from the guy. It could be on HIM. So far now he's 8lbs up in 3 weeks. Oral only that's believable (yes found out the dumb **** ran it by itself). Even if it is drol. I still think he should be seeing more growth considering he's killing 5k cals a day.



Putting on 8lbs in 3 weeks with an oral only cycle was the motivation behind your creation of this thread, the claim that FD's drol is bunk, and the many personal attacks on FD you posted?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 15, 2014)

regular said:


> Putting on 8lbs in 3 weeks with an oral only cycle was the motivation behind your creation of this thread, the claim that FD's drol is bunk, and the many personal attacks on FD you posted?



First I was misinformed by the guy. And then there were the matching stories from 2 others with the same problem, and everything else can be read. Then there was the opening of the caps. New batch you could clearly see the white powder. Old batch all that could be found was the filler. That again I have worked out with FD.

Sponge, 5k is wellllll over this guy's maintenance cals. But like I said he gave me mixed info with his progress.

A lot of my motivation at first was my friend trying to bark down my throat about it.

Again this is stuff that's already been posted early in the thread and been taken care of already. 

I don't think I need to go back an repeat that shit got out of hand and went to far. And that I didn't come in here with the intention to attack FD. Things got heated...and have since been resolved with FD.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 15, 2014)

That's the greatest thing ever seen 





SFGiants said:


> I ordered these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 15, 2014)

I think those that know they jumped the gun have since resolved their issues. I'm sure MM won't have anything to say about it after his ban is up. Things have been settled.
So please don't go back and bring up any of negative posts and ask "why"...it's in the past...yall have asked everyone to let it go and I have. It's behind us.

I refuse to apologize about the thread...The thread was not made for FD. I will apologize for my added misinformation. I jumped the gun too quick with the wrong/mixed info (the guy taking it is an idiot). I have since settled things down with FD, and he has personally informed me he doesn't have anything against me for the thread. It was not intended for him. And I was not the one to start the shit storm. But I did go along with it too long...changed my angle, and worked things out with FD.

If you want to keep talking about what was wrong with this thread it's not gonna go anywhere. It's obvious what's wrong with the thread...there's no need to point it out and continue with the subject.  Point is it has been worked out with THE guy that got hammered on in the thread...If he's over it, everyone else should be too...


----------



## regular (Jun 15, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> First I was misinformed by the guy. And then there were the matching stories from 2 others with the same problem, and everything else can be read. Then there was the opening of the caps. New batch you could clearly see the white powder. Old batch all that could be found was the filler. That again I have worked out with FD.



What evidence can be derived from opening a cap and looking at the color inside of it? 



f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I think those that know they jumped the gun have since resolved their issues. I'm sure MM won't have anything to say about it after his ban is up. Things have been settled.
> 
> So please don't go back and bring up any of negative posts and ask "why"...it's in the past...yall have asked everyone to let it go and I have. It's behind us.
> 
> ...



I'm struggling to think of a benefit to allowing MM to return to the board. I specifically asked that this thread be kept mature and professional because this is a sensitive topic and his response was to post several inflammatory rants. 

The arguments you and your guys have presented will be thoroughly scrutinized. You will get the attention you sought.

Your argument was that the product you received was bunk, yet the end user gained 8lbs in 3 weeks. Based upon the statements you've made, you falsely represented your order and as well didn't contact the vendor before opening this call out thread. As I stated earlier in the thread, the staff will not tolerate vendors abusing clients or clients abusing vendors. You sought a refund for active product which could be considered reverse scamming. I will be consulting with my teammates and discussing their interpretation of your actions.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 15, 2014)

Award for worst thread of all time.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 15, 2014)

And thanks FD for addressing it while on vacation.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 15, 2014)

I've said all have to say regs.
I apologize for the misinformation I was given and relayed in the thread and I apologize for fueling the storm.
everything else on this topic has been handled.
Things have gotten out of hand and I'm ready for it to end.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 15, 2014)

regular said:


> What evidence can be derived from opening a cap and looking at the color inside of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed this. I didn't purposely seek out a refund knowing it was legitimate Regs, and again what you're addressing has already been handled with FD so discussing it will go no where. I have not decided or asked FD for a refund. I let FD know that I would get back with him on the guys progress. And that it VERY WELL COULD BE MY FRIENDS OWN FAULT. 
Again........it has been worked out with FD via pm requested by the staff.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm done with this thread. I've handled my business honestly and did not lie about anything. When I found out the guy gained more weight than he had previously told me I OPENLY STATED THAT.
I've apologized for the wrong in the thread and that's all I can do now.
What the staff decides is what the staff decides.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 15, 2014)

” t it VERY WELL COULD BE MY FRIENDS OWN FAULT.”

No ifs, he did an oral only cycle and complained even though he made gains. That has zero to do with compounds. Scammer labeling is the very last resort.

The other couple at least contacted fd first. You two blasted him and then you were WRONG anyway.

The whole thing is unbelievable. My last post in this thread.


----------



## SAD (Jun 16, 2014)

Dear God, I just permanently lost IQ points while reading this nightmare thread for the last hour.

Those of you who handled yourselves professionally, I applaud you.

Those of you who acted like jackasses, I hope you've learned something very valuable.

The staff was damn near flawless in this clusterfvck of retardation and confusion.

MM has earned himself a permaban in my humble opinion.

FD has earned even more respect than he already had from me.

The end?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 16, 2014)

SAD said:


> Dear God, I just permanently lost IQ points while reading this nightmare thread for the last hour.
> 
> Those of you who handled yourselves professionally, I applaud you.
> 
> ...



Welcome back and stick around this time.  This board needs you dude.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 16, 2014)

I have read this thread in full and glad that everything got sorted out.  I just can't comprehend how grown men cannot settle differences in a calm, nonjudgemental manner. The human race is supposed to have a certain level of intelligence which is what makes us different from other mammals.  This thread along with shit I see everyday makes me wonder if society will ever mature as a whole.  We are better then this.  We should be able to use our brains to settle disputes without acting like animals.  Enough is enough.  BTW I would like some name brand cinnamon pop tarts POB : )


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 16, 2014)

Mind2muscle said:


> I have read this thread in full and glad that everything got sorted out.  I just can't comprehend how grown men cannot settle differences in a calm, nonjudgemental manner. The human race is supposed to have a certain level of intelligence which is what makes us different from other mammals.  This thread along with shit I see everyday makes me wonder if society will ever mature as a whole.  We are better then this.  We should be able to use our brains to settle disputes without acting like animals.  Enough is enough. * BTW I would like some name brand cinnamon pop tarts POB : )*



But is it really Brown Sugar?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Welcome back and stick around this time.  This board needs you dude.



I second that motion!!!


----------



## mugzy (Jun 16, 2014)

This thread no longer has a purpose, let move forward fellas.


----------

